# Crazy Clomid Cycle Chatter pt3



## Shellebell

Happy  and loads of


----------



## serenfach

Bagged first post! Whoopeeeee!    First time ever lol. I remember the days when I was fighting Floss and Topkat.. J9 and Misty and all the other lovely 'old timers' to baggsy the first post   Most of them went on to get their BFP's    Miss you girls! Hope you're all doing ok


----------



## living-the-good-life

Lol


----------



## DK

It was normally me laura who got them lmao! 

Hope eveyone is ok.....xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi girls

Hope everyone has had a great weekend.

Sending lots of   for some bfp's on this board.

J9
x


----------



## bunny73

Hi ladies.
Just bookmarking!! 
Hope you have all had a good wkend... 
Bunny xXx


----------



## clomid user

Hi ladies 
sf...just to let you no hun topkat had a little boy a few about 2 weeks ago...hope your ok hun.xxx

hi to you all i hope you had a nice bank holiday..cu xxx


----------



## serenfach

Yeah *DK* lol.. sorry babe, I forgot you were first to the post so often!  Hope you're ok 

*J9*  *CU*.. aww good news! TK was also so supportive here.. she absolutely deserves her gift  

*LTGL*  *Bunny*  .. hi to everyone else! 

Tell me.. why is it when you _don't_ want af to arrive, she does - and when you actually WANT her to show up, she bloody well doesn't!? This is my longest cycle since December!!  I can't 'officially' start my IVF until af comes. Grrrrr  Worst part about it is that I have really achey bbs, the smell of the flowers I had for my anniversary is making me heave, I can't sleep properly and I have no af pains/aches as I would [at least] expect by now.. but I know I'm not preg. I swear my body hates me 

Anyways, I'm off to work.. will do more personals later.. have a good day all


----------



## dianne1985

Serenfach - I know how u feel im still waiting for a/f to arrive to start 1st round of clomid. Finshed provera 10 days ago so im hoping it will arrive sometime soon!!!


----------



## Tama

Wow! We have a new home! It must be so busy in out thread  

Hope everyone enjoyed the weekend and had some sunshine. 

I'm just dashing so wanted to book mark the new thread and say 'hi'

Laura - It would be so wonderful if you got your BFP this month I'll   that this is a positive thing xx

Bunny, DK and J9 - hope you are all okay and had good weekends.

Daisy - hope all is going well for you this month, best of luck with the house move   Will pm you hun xxx

KD - How are things with you hun? Hope you are okay xx

Le-anne, Dolly, Vicky, Clare, Dianne, Sue, Stavie, Trixxi, Wanting baby, refinnef, Jenny, Clomid User and all the other girls   Hope you are all okay and look forward to hearing from you soon xx

Well nothing new from me   Still waiting for appointment at Bourn Hall. Trying not to think about babies or ttc this month. We have my sister's wedding in three weeks so trying to focus on that. I'm on a mission to loose weight so started my diet with an hour of treadmill every day and I've lost 7 pounds   only another 14 to go   Anyway I hope everyone is okay and I hope this new thread brings so  soon

Tamsin xx


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls

CU - thanks for the news on TK

TK - if you are reading big congrats hun 

SF - hope AF turns up real soon for you

J9 - how are you doing ok I hope, jetting off on your hols soon

Hi Tama, Dianne, DK and everyone

Well my 4th cycle of puregon is going ok & in the 2ww now.  Really praying this one works.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## vickym1984

Tama-Sorry to hear about the long wait just for the consult, when did that start for you?

Me, nothing new, CD6 of my 3rd cycle of clomid, a/f finished yesterday, last tablet tonight

The hospital have got my prog results back from 7dpo for cycle 2 (and yet again the path lab didn't copy in my GP like I aasked, and the nurse wrote on the form!!) so have asked them to fax my GP with them, which she did, just got to wait for this afternoon (hopsfully) to ring for them.

Hubbys SA should be back later this week so I will try and get a copy faxed to my GP surgery and get them to show me/let me take a copy. If not, I have the appt on 21st Sep privately with my consultant anyway, but would like to know if poss


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Hello to my cycle buddies - Vicky, KD & refinnej. Hope you're all well. Last day of the crazy pills today. Got my scan booked in for next Wed. Fingers crossed some nice follies will be growing although not that hopeful!

Vicky - good luck for prog result. 

Tama - wow sounds like the treadmill is really working. Think I need to do that! 

Dianne - I've had provera alot of times now and AF varies each time following last tablet. I've found its anything between 3 - 10 days after last pill. 

Hi to everyone else inc. Daisy, SH, DK, Jenny etc. We need a   on here soon, not had 1 in ages. Is anyone testing soon?

Clare xx


----------



## MrsNewman

Hiya girls,

Just checking in to say that ive finally started my first cycle of Clomid last night, waited for period for so long. Now, ive got myself a little confused, i think where ive been waiting to start so long ive forgotten what to do. DP asked me last night when we gotta start BMS but i cant think! 

Help me out girls? Lol.

Hope your all well, come on, lets get them  

Keeley x


----------



## vickym1984

xxkeys-Glad you finally started on your clomid journey, are you doing days 2-6?

With clomid, you should expect to ovulate around 5-12 days after your last tablet. (Your last tablet will be Friday 4th Sep, so expect Ovulation between Wednesday 9th sep-wedsnesday 16th sep)

Different people do different things re BMS (every day, every other day etc).

This cycle, we are going to try BMS every other night from this friday (3 days after last tablet)I will start using OPKs on Monday (5 days after last tablet) and when I get a positive OPK we will try BMS 3 nights in a row (I have found that I ovulate the day after 1st +OPK)

Are you being scanned xxxkeys? if not, you may want to try charting your BBT and checking other fertile signs to poinpoint ovulation


----------



## DK

Cu ur correct, sorry ladies i thought i had said something! TK for everyone who knows her had her lil man Kaelan on the 19th august everything is fine, both mother and baby doing well...

Sf     for getting first post LMAO!! 

Hope everyone is ok, tama ty so so much for the consent emails and support hun it means alot, i hope your ok x x

Jenny good luck this cycle hun  

 to everyone and lots of     x x


----------



## dianne1985

Hello Jenny and Tama i hope ur both ok

Vicky - I really hope you get the results ur hoping for  

Clare - Thank you its nice to hear from someone who has taken provera before i was getting a little worried  

Keeley - Enjoy all the  

Well girls it looks like a/f is finally on her way i been getting some spotting this afternoon so hopefully it will soon turn into full flow so i can get started on the clomid!!!  

Hopefully we will all have good news soon   

Dianne xxx


----------



## refinnej

<<catches up

Went for a walk with dh yesterday...nice sun, nice breeze...very fun and then...sprained ankle (from walking...what a klutz moment!)

So, today, the last day of Clomid (yay!) spent with leg up and icing and boredom beyond belief.  I never thought I'd be longing to do laundry and chores!


----------



## dianne1985

Awww hope ur ok refinneyj!!! 
Hope clomid works its magic for you     xxx


----------



## colandjulie

Hi Ladies!

Just thought i would check in - i am in my 2ww now but i am not holding my breath this month..... We have been using ky jelly!! I didnt know it acts as a barrier   How stupid could i be?!    

Thank goodness for this site! I wouldn't have known otherwise...

My side effects are driving me mad this month - quite literally - i get angry at everything and poor dh cant do a thing right.. 

I hope that everyone is ok - keeping my fingers crossed for you all for the  

Lots of      and    

Julie
xxx


----------



## strawberryjam

DK, Thank you for letting us know about TK, she must be over the moon  

 to everyone else.

I have been quietly lurking upped my dose to 150mg and have just had yet another 17 day cycle so am like this at the mo'   have emailed to see if I can see my cons.

x


----------



## dianne1985

Hello Everyone,
Can anyone help me as i'm really confused A/f has finally arrived   tonight at about 6:30pm do i class today as CD1 or would it be tomorrow I need to take 1st clomid tablet on CD2 so not sure if i need to take it tomorrow or friday  

Please help lol

Dianne xxx


----------



## strawberryjam

I was always told to only class the day as CD 1 if it arrives full flow before 330pm
x


----------



## dianne1985

Thank you strawberryjam,
So that would make it friday for first tablet wont it?


----------



## strawberryjam

Yes that is right good luck


----------



## JW3

Dianne - after 6pm counts as the next day yes so thursday is cd1 and Friday take your clomid  

Hi Strawberry jam         hope you hear back from the consultant soon - will they give you other drugs as options or do you think they will move you onto IUI/IVF?


----------



## dianne1985

Thank you, wasnt sure which classed as CD1 as i was never told n wanted to make sure i was taking tablets on the correct days lol. Just need to  it will work now. This is my 1st round so wish me luck! x x x


----------



## strawberryjam

Jenny, straight to IVF for us, although due to other things we will probably hang on until the new year before we go for it. Scary stuff. How are things with you?

x


----------



## refinnej

colandjulie...sending you good vibes.  I think we *all* have things that we learn from this site that make us say "doh!", so don't worry about it too much!

Calling tomorrow to schedule the scan..yay!  (after some hassle because the clinic was closed...that's right, closed for holiday for a week!  What are we supposed to do, ask A/F to wait a few days?)


----------



## vickym1984

Well this cycles prog result was 21, which is better than 11 last month, but still not up to scratch.

I'm just so annoyed that they are wasting my clomid cycles by not reviewing my reaction to the clomidon a cycle by cycle basis. I obviously need either a higher dose of clomid if I am not ovulating well, or a prog supplement if I am, but my prog is low anyway

Glad I am seeing him privately sep 21st


----------



## strawberryjam

Sorry it wasn't higher vicky 
x


----------



## Happysmiles

Hello Ladies, 

Im on round 2 of Clomid... I thought I should come and say hi!!!! 

Been trying to find some successes of Clomid to help boast my confidence ...   

Hope everyone is  well and not too wet with this awful weather today!

lots of love xxx


----------



## living-the-good-life

Hi everyone, I keep on skimming and scanning these pages and don't really say much lol  

So here I am saying HI!

I'm not currently taking Clomid, but have and I'm willing to give any advice you may require, some of you girls will already know me, but there's also a lot of new people, so feel free to hit me with questions.

Happysmiles - Clomid didn't produce a pregnancy for me, but I Know many success stories, my best friend has two beautiful daughters both conceived whilst using Clomid, her first child was her first attempt with Clomid and her second was after three or four attempts. I hope you get your   soon  

 to all


----------



## dianne1985

Awwww sorry to hear that Vicky!  I'm sure things will look better after your next appointment!   

Happysmiles - good luck with round two     

News from me is that a/f arrived last night and i was in agony   all night with stomach cramps! Not had pains that bad before, ive read that cramps can b worse on clomid so im hoping it dont get any worse when i begin clomid tomorrow. To be honest i dont think it could have got any worselast night - its eased off a bit now but still aches!

It will all b worth it in the end if it produces a   for us!

Good Luck and baby dust to everyone


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Just popping in before i leave for work. Hope you are are doing good. I am on CD 13 and still on 2 bar of my CB Monitor, i am beginning to get the impression that Clomid can make you monitor go a bit wild as  lats month i was on 2 bar for nearly 2 weeks       

Had some bad/good news, my bestest friend in the whole world who has always been there for me throught all of my failed IVF and now with Clomid sent me a card letting me know that she was expecting her first baby AAARRRHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Thsay have only been bloody married since December and they didnt say a word about "trying" im really trying to look at it from her point of view as i knwo it wasnt as plot against me but it hurts so much   why her and not me !! why didnt they breakt the news to us sooner as least letting us know they were going to try especially after they have seen what we have been through, i knwo it wasnt done on purpose btu how did she really expect me to take it, especially out of the blue with no warning !! I am hurt and VERY upset. I haveer made an effort not to contact them as i feel i may say the wrong thing. I have to work out in my head how i am going to have a friendship throught the pregnancy and there after. Sorry if it sounds a bit cut n dry but i am sure you will understand how i feel   hwo will i ever stand there with a smile on my face pretending tht i am so ove rthe moon. I knbwo it is early but i know 1000% they will ask us to be god parents and i am panicking already on how i will cope        

Sorry for the rant, i needed to get this off my chest before i left for work as yesterday i ws hiding all day crying my eyes out in desperation on how i will cope  

Thanks for listening, perhaps if dreams do coem true, we coudl have our babies christened together    

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## dianne1985

Hi Andrea,
Must be awful feeling like that. I guess im the other way round to you as my good friend has been going thru the adoption process as ivf failed for her too. Ive not told her i am trying for a baby because i know she wants a baby more than anything in the world. I dont want to feel as tho im rubbing her face in it knowing that she will never have her own. I mean it may not work 4 me but i dont want her to go thru it all again with me if my clomid rounds dont work. She just been approved for 2 children a 3 yrs old and a 2 yrs old and she is really happy, i just dont want to rock the boat with her. I mite tell her once shes got her children and is settled in with them.
I wud feel horrible if it upset her knowing that i was trying for a baby of my own.  
I wish i cud tell u what to do but i dont know, it will b really hard for you!
Hope u feel better soon


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Andrea, I had a similar situation last year. Although my friend did tell me she was trying, and I was the one keeping track if she was late lol.

About a week after she announced her og I went a bit funny, same feelings as you, why not me, etc. But after that, because we were so close (and probably in my situation, b/c her partner left her) I managed to deal with it somehow, and in the end went to her scans with her and was her birthing partner.

I'm not saying you have to be ok with this, because it is a tough knock, but just to let you knoe, I'm here


----------



## Sue74

hi Andrea  

Big   hun, I had the same situation last year and know the hurt you feel so well, its a strange feeling of being pleased for your friend but at the same time hurt because you wish it was you, god this journey is so unfair at times.  Give yourself time and space to mull things over hun and I'm sure you'll be there for your friend, I will   your time will come hun.

Hi diane1985  -nice to see another north eastie hope things are going ok with you hun and clomid is being kind to you


----------



## cherry2001_uk

hi all im new on here im currently on my first cycle of clomid i have taken it before and have a beautiful son it took 5 cycles and im now having another go see if im as lucky. I just wonder tho ive got some ovulation strips and have been using them the last couple of days but wonder if clomid has any effect on them as im getting signs of ovulation but the strip still says no.

thankyou

take care all

claire


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Than you all for understanding how i feel, i was beginnng to think i was turning into a right ole B*t*h   I realise 1000000% that it is unfair to take it out on her as she is pregnant ans i am not, but as you all agree the hurt of why it is nto me is a lot greater than my feelings of happiness for her, GOD i would never wish this awlful world of fertility on her. 

I feel a little better abotu it as the day has gone on and was thinking about sending her a text, she has already said in teh card that she knows what a difficult time it is going to be for us and wants to give us space, we can contact them when we are ready     she is liek a sister to me and i hate feeling so detached from her.

Had BMS last night to make up for it as i was all set to knock it on the head but now feel LETS GO FOR IT       

Will check back i soon as dinner is ready  

Andrea
x x x


----------



## dianne1985

Hi Sue,
I take my 1st tablet tomorrow so im hoping everything will go ok n i wont get too many s/e lol. Where abouts in north east u from


----------



## peppacorn

Hi there

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread...this is my second month of clomid (I ovulate, clomid prescribed to boost ov) and the signs of a BFN are here.  Got my hopes up this month so feeling pretty low today.

Andrea - I can understand how you feel - my best friend announced her first pregnancy a few months ago which happened literally on the first attempt!  I'm really pleased for her but it is difficult not to think 'why not me'!  It's only natural when the thing you most want in life seems so unattainable yet to others (it appears) seems so easy.  I know another friend of mine is TTC and have been avoiding getting in touch as I'm sure she will have some good news for me soon - I know I shouldn't be so sensitive but it's my way of coping with friend's pregnancies.  

Claire - I used OPT the last couple of months and seems to work, although this month I think I ovulated a couple of days later than the prediction.  Not sure that helps you!

Good luck to you all


----------



## Sue74

hi Dianne good luck for your first tablet today hun, I didn't have many s/e on clomid, all though at times I was   on it, poor DP.  I'm sure you will be fine. I'm from stockton, having treatment at James Cook.  I've sent you a PM this morning.  Hope you have a good weekend


----------



## JW3

Hi Happysmiles, Cherry, Peppacorn - welcome to this thread

Hi everyone else - have a good friday

Still on 2ww here


----------



## refinnej

((hugs)) Andrea. It's hard. We just had a teenage acquaintance who found out she was (accidentally) pregnant, another lady I know just tried and got pregnant within like 6 weeks...it seems some days like big bellies are everywhere!

(warning...rant ahead).

So, this is my experience with Clomid at the Fertility Unit at the JR (Oxford) so far...
AF comes last Thursday. I call the very next day to schedule my scan. They say that I have to call a certain person in the unit and give me her number because she wasn't in the office yet. I call three times during the day, and get no answer (and you can't leave a message!). Near the end of the day (about 4:30), I get a new message that says the unit is closed until the 8th of September! (for holiday...what the hell?) They say to call this other number (the regular number that I called in the first place). I call them, but no answer, so I think I'll just call on Tuesday (bank holiday on Monday).

Tuesday I call, and they say that I should call back on Thursday because the "secretary" from the unit who is in charge of scheduling will be there then. Yeah, fine.

Thursday (yesterday) I call and they say the woman I need to speak with is there, but busy on the phone. They take my number and say that she'll call back. No call back. Tried to call later in the day, but the "we're closed" message was already on the answerphone (even though it was 20 minutes early). So, I left a message since this_this_ phone takes them. I explain why I'm calling, etc.

This morning already, someone calls back from the FU and says that I need to call back next week on Monday to talk with this mysterious "Jill" whom I can never seem to get ahold of. At this point, I say to her that I'm a bit frustrated and explain that I've called several times, calling back as instructed, and now am going to have trouble getting in for a scan before it's "too late" (that is, that I've ovulated). She sympathised and said she'd "ask one of the nurses" about options, but that they didn't have access to the schedules and so couldn't do anything until this other lady came back. (insert bad words here)

So now, I'm going to call on Monday (which will be day 12 for me) and try to get a scan, but they usually take about a week or so to schedule. So, if I can't get in, not only will I not know if the Clomid is working at all, but will also have to play a bit of Russian Roulette in that maybe it's worked overly well and I'll end up with quadruplets or something.

I feel really abandoned by this unit. I mean, for crying out loud...the two people in charge of the scheduling are both on holiday at the same freaking time? They can't train someone to cover for them? What kind of crackerjack hospital is this?

So now, I'm stressed (which is great for ovulation ). I have a lovely sprained ankle as well, so my main stress reliever (cardio) is pretty much out for now, and maybe a couple of weeks to come.

I'm going back and forth between anxious/angry and wanting to crawl under the covers and cry. My husband's bf just had another baby earlier this year, his cousin is expecting twins, both sets of parents are asking questions....you just start to feel like some sort of defective piece of equipment.


----------



## clomid user

Hi jennyw....how are you hun  wots happening with you at the mo?
my appointmants through for barts 30th september     about time its a long wait but ive fineally got it...
they will run all the tests that day and decide on treatmant that day...its an all day appointmant   but at least i will be getting somewear and glad i wont have to keep going back for tests.i hope you keeping ok  

hi ladies hope your all ok theres so meny of you now


----------



## DK

Hi ladies well just to let everyone no who no's me we got our 

Having our Bhcg done tonight  x


----------



## living-the-good-life

Hi eveyone  

Congrats DK, I really hope this is a sticky one for you


----------



## JW3

Hiya CU - great news about your appointment, hope the weeks fly by

I am ok thanks still doing OI with puregon, good job really because the clinic I am at is moving and they are shutting down in October until january for IVF, so def no IVF until next year for me.  It sounds like the new clinic will be even better so just hoping that is the case.

Its just all waiting this TTC isn't it, always seems to take much longer than you think, we've been at the top of our areas IVF list since last November now and we're still not there yet.  Hoping this OI is going to work though so I don't have to have IVF.  Still its annoying that lots of other people who are getting on the list after us have had IVF already now.

Hiya DK

Oh yes its not all us girls imagining it there really are more pregnant people out there at the moment than at any other time - grrrrrrrr.  At least for us by the time we are there it wont' be so difficult to get our kids into schools as by then the babyboom will have passed.


----------



## serenfach

*CU *  Good news about your appt, babe  Keep us posted!

*DK*  Here's hoping this is a sticky babs.. sending you lots of  vibes and love Xx

*Jenny*  I think the waiting is the worst part.. worse than any pill or needle and so on. It's a tough world in ttc land, but we'll all get through it, one way or the other  I'm still waiting for af to show up.. having some nasty back/abdo pains now, so hopefully it won't be much longer.

Hi to everyone else.. hope you're all doing okay in here


----------



## clomid user

congratulations dk                             i hope it sticks hun i really do....you derserve it cu xxxx

sf...hi hun how are you xxx


----------



## serenfach

I'll be honest, I'm not good, *CU*  I've had a titful of waiting for af. Yet again I'm having all sorts of preg symps, only I've had 2 BFN tests. I ask myself.. what's the point? Then I find a little ray of poisitivity and think 'It'll work out. It WILL work out in the end' and I feel okay again. I'm like a frikkin yo-yo!  You ok?


----------



## JW3

DK - big apologies I totally missed what you were on about - was a bit confused.  Massive congratulations, I really hope you are doing ok and am praying for a super perfect 9 months for you

SF - I really hope it is the one for you.  This dam pcos doesn't half mess with your body though doesn't it?


----------



## babydust1811

Hi Girls

sorry for no posts recently, have been lurking though.  Took a break from clomid for just over a month as dh was away with work.

well today is cd20 for me, prog levels today are 24 (is this good, as previously it has only been 1 and 2) im current on 150mg of clomid, had 1 or 2 good size follies on my scan on cd11.  im a bit down at the mo- not sure where we are heading.  Should have IVF appointment in October but i see no point as i havent got my bmi down to 30.  to top it off also from oct to dec my dh isnt going to be around much, then 1st week in jan 2010 he goes away to 8 months (bloody services). i just dont know whats going to happen.


----------



## serenfach

Yeah, Jen.. it can cause havoc. As my father is a Diabetic, I've just been reading about blood sugar levels [PCO/S is to do with insulin, so I sort of led off from there] and there's some really interesting stuff to read. It seems I may well be suffering low blood sugar, which is as bad as high blood sugar, only with different effects. Some of the effects are similar to what I have been having.. oh it's all so confusing


----------



## DK

Thank you so much ladies  lets hope this one is a stiky one for us  i having my BHcg done at 4 so will find out monay  the levels 

Thanks for the concrats! 

I hope everyone is ok...      Th

Sf hun im sorry to say this but i as EXACTLY the same, last week i was gettin  all week(every day i tested), i was so upset, had so so many preg signs but i didnt want to believe them! Then yesterday on jacks birthday  we did another test and low and behold  and again today  phned con and said come in today for my Bhcg so fingers crossed  for you hun.... x


----------



## serenfach

Aww *DK*.. sweetheart, I am  this is it for you  You have a strong spirit to have kept going, after having gone through all you have. You see.. if anyone is an inspiration to never give up, it's people like you  Well done, babe.. I'll be sending as many sticky vibes as I can Xx


----------



## DK

Awwww sf that made me cry   in a good way   thats so sweet of u to say xxx


----------



## JW3

Babydust - last time I had my progoesterone done it was 30 and the nurse said what had probably happened was the 21 day test wasn't done at quite the right time and that it must have been done when the progesterone surge was on the way up or on the way back down but she was sure I had ovulated as otherwise it would have been nearer 1.  So maybe this is what has happened with you?  I think most clinics like it to be 35.  However even then it is only a sign that ovulation has taken place and they never really know for definite.  Big hugs, it must be a pain with your DH being in the services.  Good luck with your weight loss.


----------



## Hope29

Hi Girls, Ive been missing in action for a few months but Ive been reading an checkin from time to time... 

DK congrats on ur BFP, you must be thrilled, sending loads of sticky vibes ur way chick!!!

SF Heres hoping that BFP is only around the corner because you deserve it so much as you've been through the mill recently!

Jenny W and babydust I have had my prgesterone taken at the wrong time for a few months and realised I ovulate later on day 21 so of course its gonna be low if its not taken on the right day!!! Urs sounds like its on the way up so thats good news!! 

Well  I just had my lap and dye and all seemed to have gone well. One of my tubes was stuck behind my ovary and the dye went through but was delayed (which seems to add up cos I always ovulate late on CD 21)  and they did ovarian drilling on both ovaries... sounds like they did so much (and believe me Im feeling so sore!) but I dont want to get my hopes up because as we all know it couldve all been done in vain... I have my next appointment with cons in 8 weeks so Im just gonna take it easy till then and obviously get back on the saddle (so to speak  ) and hope for the best!

Do any of you know what she meant by the tubes being sticky? Its all so confusing isnt it!! 

Anyway heres to us all getting our BFP just like DK.... Sooooo cool that you got ur BFP on Jacks birthday... brilliant xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dianne1985

DK - Congratulations hun you deserve it! Sticky vibes!!!  

Sue - I'm from stockton too! I've just sent u a pm  

Well i took my 1st clomid this morning and all has been well today lets hope the next 4 days go with no s/e too! You watch ill have cursed it now!!! haha

Dianne xxx


----------



## clomid user

dk...Thinking of you hope all goes well...sending you lots of      and sticky vibes..let us no how it goes


----------



## colandjulie

DK...... Congrats sweetie - keeping everything crossed for you and lots of        for you!

Dianne..... Lots of luck for you hun - i hope your s/e arent too bad - i get incredibly moody, snappy and much less tolerant (after 5 clcles of clomid) so i hope you dont suffer the same fate! lol..... i would advise you forewarn your d/h d/p etc!!! Lots of    to you...

I hope everyone else is ok - i am still waiting to see what happens.... i dont 'feel' it this month...   If you know what i mean...

Lots of   to all!!
xxx


----------



## dianne1985

Thanks colandjulie i already warned him lol he said i can move in with my mum if i get moody lol! xxx


----------



## JW3

Hope - great news that you've finally had that lap & dye.  Good luck hope you are recovered soon and get your BFP


----------



## stavie

Hi all
Ive been lurking around for last week or so but been feeling a bit down so not contributed to this chatter. BUT - when i read about DK   I was so chuffed! So big big congrats DK  
Hope all of you are OK. Sf is soooo right, we all need to stay v v positive as it will happen for us all.

I am on CD11 today and I have seen my lovely consultant for a scan. But it looks like the corpus luteum from last month is still hanging around and has turned into a cyst, therefore interfering with this months fertility. My largest follicle was only 10mm and my lining was 5.7, so not good!
Ive got to go back in a week to see if there has been any change. Has anybody else heard of this happening? Feel so frustrated as it just seems like I'm always waiting and then feel so let down. Hate the thought of having to take another month of clomid - the s/e are making me  . 
Sorry for the rant - I'm trying my best to be  .
Stavie x


----------



## serenfach

*Stavie*.. never apologise for having a rant, babe.. it's what we're all here for and we all rant from time to time  GOOD that you're trying to keep some  going.. I am too. It's not easy sometimes, but on 'those days' it's often the only thing we have, so it's super duper important! As for the se making you  .. you're in the right place! Considering the effects the demon pills can have, I'd say every woman who ever passed through these threads either _was_ or currently _is_ a lil bit crazy 

Thanks, *Hope*  Sorry but I can't help with the 'sticky tubes', but I do have a friend who was told the same. They had to operate to move the one that was stuck to her bowel and the other was heading the same way, but the op was successful and whatever they did, the other tube is also in the right place now [they don't really know how or why the other one moved by itself] Apparently she had a severe case of it though, so it hopefully won't come to that for you. Fingers crossed the drilling will have helped you on your way to a lovely BFP soon 

*Cola*.. *Dianne*..


----------



## dianne1985

serenfach said:


> *Stavie*.. never apologise for having a rant, babe.. it's what we're all here for and we all rant from time to time  GOOD that you're trying to keep some  going.. I am too. It's not easy sometimes, but on 'those days' it's often the only thing we have, so it's super duper important! As for the se making you  .. you're in the right place! Considering the effects the demon pills can have, I'd say every woman who ever passed through these threads either _was_ or currently _is_ a lil bit crazy


Looks like i got a lot to look forward to lol or shud i say my DH has a lot to look fwd to haha


----------



## stavie

Thanks SF! I am also trying to remember that Clomid must be a walk in the park compared to IVF so I really should not moan. Its the constant waiting that bugs me but during an IVF cycle the 2ww must be the worst, so I must pull myself together!!! 

dianne - the s/e that i suffered during month 1 were not too bad, just felt v v v tired. But I hate to say that they have got progressively worse. My hair seems to be thinning in a patch on my hairline! Does anyone else have this problem?? Hope it doesn't get any worse!!!

Feel a bit   tonight but I'm sure ill feel better tomorrow after a good night sleep.
I hope we can get some BFP's this month!!!
Stavie x


----------



## refinnej

Congratulations on the BFP, dk!


----------



## dianne1985

Stavie - I'm hoping i dont get too many lol, but if i do n i get the results im hoping for it will be worth it


----------



## wanting baby

Morning Ladies

Just wanted to pop in to say that my CB finally detected 3 bars  with the egg   i am over the moon     has been everyother day and the last time was last night so at lest we are on track, im gonna jump him tonight and may push it for tomorrow as well     

                                                             for lots of      THIS MONTH.

 I havent read right back, but i will read them x x

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## JW3

Stavie - I have had similar problems with my womb lining and my consultant move me onto puregon for that reason and its working much better for me.  I think the hair thinning may just be caused by the pcos and extra stress you are under.  My GP advised me to have evening primrose oil twice a day to help with the anxiety from all this.  I have also had cysts and loads of other problems that have stopped me getting started.  However for girls with pcos it is possible to get a pregnancy from a 14mm follicle my clinic have told me so thats only just a little way for you to go.  They also told me it is still possible to get pregnant even if womb lining is poor but a lower chance hence moving on to puregon,

Andrea - loads and loads of luck for this month


----------



## stavie

Thanks for the post Jenny. What is Puregon? I'm seeing my consultant this Friday and he seems really good and i trust his judgement on my treatment 100%. Ive got a feeling he may cancel my furture cycles of clomid and try something else. Ill have to wait and see (more patience & waiting!!!!!)
Wantingbaby - So pleased for you. It is sooooo exciting when you finally get a positive OPK.  
Dianne - you are right, a BFP makes all of the s/e of clomid worth while!
SF - hope you are ok sweetie. This TTC can be really really $hit at times but you will get there and will be a fab mum! 
Love to all ladies
Stavie xx


----------



## vickym1984

Congrats to DK  

CD 10 here, nothing to report at the moment,


----------



## DK

Thank you so much ladies for the congrats and support!     

sorry having a rant and me post!  

Hope your all well this evenin! x  

Ladies im having a bad day 

I have burst my ear drum and in soooooooooo much pain!
I have had headache ALL day and hurts and now i have just had a major nose bleed  wat is going on with my body! 

TMI: I have just been to loo and got like brown jelly coming out no pain??srely thats not a good sign is it ladies? HELP x x


----------



## living-the-good-life

Hi hun, just read your post, poor you   You sound like your falling apart!

The brown jelly like stuff could just be where you would be getting af if you wern't pregnant. No pain is a good sign, and so long as the blood isn't fresh is also good, and even if there is red blood it still doesn't mean its all over.  

    x

Ps: Your inbox is full.


----------



## JW3

DK     thinking about you.  

Hi LTGL  

Stavie - Puregon is an injection of FSH which you have from day 2 until the follicle gets big enough to have a trigger shot of HCG.  It needs lots of monitoring so some clinics don't seem to offer it because they don't have enough resources to do all the scans.  This month my womb lining was 8.7 and with clomid it was around 5.5.  I was real glad when I realised it was just the clomid affecting the womb lining and not something else that was wrong with me.  Good luck for your consultant appointment, glad you've got a good one     .  There are several alternative drugs available, on the OI thread I think some of the girls on there are on Gonal F or Menopur.

Hi Vicky, Andrea, Dianne


----------



## serenfach

*DK*.. omg that's awful  I suffer with bouts of earache.. it's agonising.. can't imagine how a burst ear drum must feel. The nosebleed is probably all to do with the ear.. ear/nose/throat, they're all connected. I'm afraid the only thing I can suggest [as being preg you can't take strong pain killers] is to alternate between a cool flannel and a warm flannel.. rest them against the side of your head, over your ear, and try as best you can to relax. Easy for me to say, I know, but it's all I have. Hope it heals quickly, babe 

As for the brown discharge.. like LTGL said, it is probably old blood from what would have been your af. As ong as there is no pain or bright red blood, try not to worry about it unless it changes and just concentrate on healing that ear of yours


----------



## cherry2001_uk

Hey brown discharge is fine its just the waste coming away from you the only time to worry is if there's clots. Even if there's fresh blood if there's no clots it doesn't mean miscarriage my friends just had that and it was just a bleed in her uterus which healed she is now 22 wks pregnant. I've got my fingers crossed for you but I'm sure everythins fine keep positive.

Take care

Claire

Xxxx


----------



## welshginge

Hope you don't mind me asking a random question??

I'm undergoing IUI with clomid but I always get my surge on the weekend when the clinic is closed (treatment is supposed to happen on day of surge & day after). However, it will always be that way until the clinic decides to open on a sat.

I got af yesterday at 1pm (spotting) but by the evening it was in full flow (TMI)! My question is: can I treat today as day 2, start taking the clomid & hope to get the surge 1 day early?? What would you do - I'm pretty desperate. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JW3

welshginge - yes today would be day 2 as it is only after 6pm that it doesn't count.  What a pain about the clinic not being open on a saturday isn't there anything they can do about that if its always happening on a weekend?


----------



## wanting baby

Hey everyone

Well what a weekend.... i am knackered   As you all know we got our 3 bars on Saturday and sunday only managed BMS on Subday afternoon as DH wasnt very well, so last week it was Mon, wed, fri and Sun not sure if we have done enough, i am just pleased that the monitor picked up the surge   i guess we haev an agonising 2 week wait now to see if it worked.

I am a little concerned as we were only given 3 months supply of Clomid and nor sure if i will be given anymore! Does anyone know if you have to take a couple of months break between cycles Are they likely to let me have another 3 months?? We havent started saving up for IVF as finacies are a little tight so been thinking a lot about what we will do next  

Is there anyone else testing soon ? We so need some BFP on this thread to give us a boost ??

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## dianne1985

Hi everyone. 

Well what a busy weekend ive had! Was at a wedding on sat which was really nice then went to the races yesterday! Even came home better off so was a great day all round lol.

DK - Fingers crossed for you hun but im sure everything will be fine    

Jenny - Hi how r u?

Andrea - Not sure about your post but ill keep my fingers crossed u will surge earlier!!!    

As for me i take my last clomid tablet tomorrow and still have had no s/e which is fantastic as i was expecting all sorts! Thought i was gonna be a right cow to DH so he is really pleased lol.

Hope everyone else is going ok 

Dianne x x x


----------



## colandjulie

Hiya Andrea.... I was only given 3 month supply initially and dh had to do another sample (his boys were a bit lazy but vitamins gave him another 10%   ) We were then given another 3 months supply of which i am now 2 months into   I also had to go for follicular scans to see if it was working...) So they may well do the same for you if.... But hopefully you wont need it as you will have a   first!!   

Dianne - I think the s/e of Clomid get more intense the longer you are on it (it certainly has with me) but hopefully you will be lucky and have none... Bit even better would be a  !!!!!!    

Jenny - how long is it until you can test hun?? I think we both went into our 2ww at similar times?

I hope eveyone else is ok...


----------



## JW3

I am tesing on the 14th - what about you?


----------



## colandjulie

I will be testing on the 13th! I dont think it'll be good news though - i just dont feel it - does that make sense? It seems that every month i think i am and have all the symptoms and this month i havent got anything....

  for you!!


----------



## JW3

I don't feel anything either, but its still early and there is plenty of time yet


----------



## clomid user

Hi ladies 
dk...good luck hun with the blood test results....i really hope all is good news    
jennyw...good luck with testing on the 14th i really hope its a bfp for you


----------



## welshginge

Jenny W. Thanks for the reply. The clinic keep telling me that they will open on sats later in the year. We'll have to wait & see this time round.


----------



## DK

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone is well....        

It was jacks first day a school today   Bless him!   

well i have had the resuls of the BHcg and its not good   She informs me that anything over a 5 is a positive and mine is 27 so good but: thats not viable for how late i am(2weeks)she said i should be higher?? she said i have to have it repeated on fri!!        She said that my PCOS could be getting worse which gives off hcg?? and could be that rather than a pregnacy, will no more on fri....        x


----------



## stavie

Oh DK, what an emotional day you have had!!!!
I don't have any experience in BHcg results (don't even know what BHcg is  )
But I do know that we are all here for you whatever the outcome is  .
I am hoping and sending you lots of  
Stavie xxx


----------



## wanting baby

Hey DK

What an emotional time for you x sending you and your little one lots of                                 fingers crossed for Friday                                          

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## Bellini

oh DK... stay strong chicken, stay strong xxx


----------



## dianne1985

DK  
Stay strong hun!!! Sendong you lots of          I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and keep             

Dianne xxx


----------



## NG

just a quick message - not been around for ages again  

Dk - i am hoping and praying    that everything will be ok hun.  you have been through so much, on such a long emotional rollercoaster lately.  thinking of you  


Well as for me i am back on this crazy journey.  I have started my 5th round of clomid after the mc in June.  currently on cd7.  Clinic wants to scan me again for this round (scanned rd 1 and 2 previously).  so scan booked for 08:30 on Thursday morning.  Early start for me that day!  no side effects yet to report!

hope you are all doing ok, and welcome to all the new ladies we have - there seem to be a few!  I have been AWOL for so long!!


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Well its CD13 for me today. Got a scan tomorrow but I'm not very hopeful there will be any follies this time. The times when I've had follies on Clomid I've had quite a few side effects (hot flushes, v. hormonal) but this month I've had none. Last time I had no side effects I had no follies. So we'll see what happens tomorrow. On the positive side we've already been cleared to move onto Menopur injections so if it hasn't worked I can pick up my kit for that tomorrow. 

NG - weclome back! 

DK - fingers crossed.

Vicky & refennij (sorry for wrong spelling!) - my cycle buddies - how's it going for you guys? 

Jenny - fingers crossed for your 2ww.

Hi to everyone else.
Clare x


----------



## JW3

Bellini - hi how are you doing?

Me I'm still waiting..........................


----------



## AussieMacca

Hi,

Not sure if I'm following the etiquette by posting here but I'm going a little crazy.  On day 32 of my 2nd month of clomid and, having not had a regular cycle for YEARS, I don't know whether I should start getting hopeful.  Last month was 30 days.  Is it normal for the cycle length to change if it was irregular before or does it normally settle down to standard number of days with clomid?

Apologies if I'm not meant to jump into the middle of a topic but this is my first post and I'm a little clueless!

AM


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya AM and welcome 

You are in the perfect place hun  The trouble with clomid is that it generally 'regulates' your cycles but doesn't seem to give you exact cycles unfortunately 
I have very erractic cycles and when I was on clomid it regulated them to 28-36 average day cycles 

Here are some threads that you may find useful if you haven't seen them already 

Gen into's board, with links to abrivations etc
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0
Clomid info/side effects etc
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0


----------



## AussieMacca

Thanks Shellebell!

I saw you have a link to the chat also.  Is there something I need to download to get into it?  Its been giving me an error for the past 2 hours!

Thanks,
AM

Btw you can tell I'm on Clomid bc you're lovely response made me   LOL


----------



## Le-anne

Hey ladies how are you all?

I havent disappeared off the face of the earth just been in the throws of moving and only just got internet in the new house today! I havent had chance to look back at everything I missed yet but will do so in a bit just wanted to say hello first 

Hoping to see some BFP when I look back at all the posts I've missed!


----------



## Le-anne

DK- Just read your BFP post and was desperate to congratulate you hun but then read your last post really hope everything is ok sending lots of                  

There seems to be lots of newbies too so welcome to you all I'm sure you have already realised how wonderfully supportive everyone is on here 

As for me I'm on CD25 so just waiting round to see what comes.....

Love to you all x


----------



## Shellebell

When you are trying to get into chat itself  It's run by Java software so if you are getting a red cross it could be it needs to be downloaded or updated. 
Try the onfo that is on this link 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=204515.0

Bless ya hun, clomid can make you hormonal


----------



## DK

Thanks ladies for all your help and support!

Hope everyone is well x 

Hope your all still voting for jack  x x

http://www.faceofkinder.co.uk/view-gallery.aspx?cid=7260 Face Of Kinder - Jack's photo

/links


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Clare, sorry I haven't been posting much. I am trying to not think about it as much this month as it has been really getting me down. CD14 today, I started getting fertile signs yesterday, so think I will O around CD17 again, have to wait and see


----------



## sweetums

Hiya

Sorry for crashing your thread.... Just wanted to jump on to say congrats DK     - hope this one works out for you   

...and for anyone needing hope... my gorgeous boys are 3 months now, concieved exactly this time last year, thanks to Clomid


----------



## trixxi

Morning Ladies  

Sweetums................. what a pair of cuties    bet they keep you busy!!

DK ............... hope your okay? 

Aussiemacca..............hi and welcome    my cycles on clomid have been regulated to around 32 days, not always exact but pretty close!!  Dont worry about ettiquette here, just barge on in!!!  Theres lots of lovely people here with lots of stories, advice and support, just ask away.  

Jenny............. keeping my fingers crossed for you in you 2ww     how you feeling?? 


Leeanne......... new house, how exciting   hope your doing ok?

Vicky............ Sorry to hear your feeling down   just thought i'd send you some     

Tama............. hope your okay honey, you seem to have been awful quiet?? 


      Hi  ..........  wantingbaby, dianne, colandjulie, CU, stavie, Bellini hope your all okay??

T xx


----------



## pupz

Hi

Me post following.....

I still have not picked up a surge via digi opk's despite it being cd 17 and having 14mm follies at cd 9! I am having bloods done at cd 22 which will answer whether or not I have ov or not but meantime does anyone think it is possible that I just missed the surge despite having tested every 24 hours for days 11-13 inc and twice daily since then? I thought surges lasted days and not just a matter of hours.....

DH away till sat now anyway.....

Px


----------



## JW3

pupz - there are a few reasons why a surge may not be picked up including if you have had too many drinks prior to the test or if you have been to the bathroom less than 3 hours before the test.  Really hope that you get a good result from your 21 day blood test.  Also you may have had your surge before day 11 if your follicles were growing fast as 14mm is quite big for cd9.

Getting a bit stressed on the 2ww today still feels like ages until Monday.


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Sorry I've been AWOL. I just needed to have a little break from ttc. I was really very low during the summer and just decided that some time out was needed. This month I have no idea what is going on or even what cd I am!! I just need to have a month off. Even dh said last night don't we need to be having BMS tonight? Bless him we've been having lots of non BMS over the last week which has been so nice not doing it coz we feel we have too. If nothing happens this month I will not be surprised or too upset it's just nice to feel like ME again   We are still waiting to hear back from Bourn Hall re our appointment for IUI but again I'm trying not to think about that. I have my sisters wedding coming up and we fly out to Orlando on the 20th Sept. I've been trying to lose weight and have managed 12 pounds so am very pleased with myself and I'm sure it will help when we do finally start IUI  

Okay so now what have I missed??.....

DK - congratulations hunny. I really hope that Friday brings you some positive news. I have everything crossed for you   xx

Trixxi - thanks for remembering me hun   As you can see I'm okay just needed a little break. How are things with you? xxx

Laura - how are you hun? Have you found out what is going on? I really hope that it's good news   xx

Vicky - how are things with you hun? x

Pupz - welcome to the thread. x

Le-anne- hope the house move was okay. How are things with you? xx

Daisy - hope your house moving is going okay babe   I miss chatting to you. I've left you a pm for when you are not moving and unpacking boxes. Hope all is well with you. xxxx

Jenny - how are things with you? Is it your 2ww? Best of luck   xx

Aussiemacca - welcome to the thread. Everyone is wonderful on hear so feel free to ask loads and we'll all try to help   x

Clare - how was the scan? Really hope that it went well   xx

KD - I'm guessing you are still away on your hols, hope you are having a lovely time xx

NG - Best of luck for this cycle of Clomid. How are things? xx

Dianne - How are you, hope you are well x

Andrea - how are you hun? Hope you are okay x

Stavie - How are things with you? Hope you are well x

Sorry if I've missed anyone. Hello to all  

Let's hope there are some more BFP's on this thread soon. We've only had the one .....come on those BFP!

Tamsin xx


----------



## JW3

Tama - great to hear from you and congrats on the weight loss


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Tama, 

I'm ok thanks, just on previous two cycles I got a tad obsessed and stressed out about Ov, so trying not to think about it too much at the moment.

May be getting some baby experience soon though. My friend who has had some problems wants him back now she is a bit better (he is currently with her mum, but she is due to have an op next tues). Social worker has said no to her having him back full time, but probably (needs to get her managers agreement) to my husband and I having him, and my friend and her husband having him whilst we work.


----------



## pupz

Good lord, it never crossed my mind that I could have ov before day 11. Well that would be as much of a non starter as dh being away from now till the weekend tbh. Excellent!!

Tama-excellent weight loss. V impressive.

Px


----------



## clomid user

Hi ladies in just lurking and thought i would say hi all.... 
jennyw...hows the 2ww driveing you (MAD)    it will be over soon and i sure hope its a bfp    

tama...congrats on the weight loss...ive lost half a stone (7lb)  but half a stone sounds better   it does make you feel better
dont it!!!we all need a break now and then it does us good(exp dh's)....lol... 

trixxi...hi hun how are youhope your keeping ok 

sf...wear have you been hideing    hope your ok 

dk...just want to say hi hun ...i hope you are keeping your chin up and keeping    for friday  it will soon be hear and you will no one way or another....i really hope its good news for you.     cu xx 

hi  to everyone else cu xx


----------



## NG

ok me post coming up ...

i have just started back on this clomid journey and already i am totally p d off!  i am sick fed up of this clomid and I am ready to move on to the next stage.

today was my tracking scan cd10 (not tomo as said in my last post  ).  there is one good follie on my right hand side 22mm.  great i hear you all saying, but no, dh is offshore and not due home til Tuesday! this whole cycle had to be manipulated to start late to make sure i would be fertile when he was home and it has all gone wrong   on all the last cycles of clomid i have ovulated cd17, so why has it all gone so wrong?  why is everyhting happening to quick this time?  i really have had enough


----------



## JW3

NG      sorry to hear about what has happened with your cycle, its so frustrating all this


----------



## dianne1985

NG - im sorry ur cycle has gone wrong this time  

Everyone else - im good thank you on cd8 at the min everything going ok (i think  )

Hope everyone is doing ok

Dianne xxx


----------



## AussieMacca

Hi ladies,

Me again asking for advice!  Does anyone have any advice for that interminable waiting period?  CD34 now and going a wee bit  .  Its such a strange feeling to have spent the past few years KNOWING nothing would happen each month to suddenly having that possibility - kind've struggling to get my head around the whole thing.  Feels as though everything in the past has just been going through the motions.  Is that weird?

Thanks everyone for the welcome messages!

Shellebell - Thanks for the link!  Apparently the chat problem was my firewall.  Basically means I can't get on while I'm at work.  

AM xx


----------



## cherry2001_uk

hey i just want some advise it was my first cycle of clomid and im due next monday i brought some ultra early tests 10miu/ml and ive done 3 and they have all got faint lines on them can clomid cause false positives or am i pregnant i think im just shocked if it worked first time round.

thanx

xx


----------



## sweetums

hey cherry - i fell with twins 1st month


----------



## living-the-good-life

Hi Cherry, I would say that you are more than likely pregnant, Clomid doesn't have any impact on HCG, normal levels are around 5, so shouldn't be detected by your tests.  I would test again on Sat to see if its any darker then obviously again on Monday. Where did you get the tests?   to you and lots of   that   stays  

Hi to everyone else     x


----------



## cherry2001_uk

i got them off ebay but have used them before as i have other children so are normally good. Ive done another just to check but that was negative but i have done loads of wees sorry if tmi so wonder if thats y the last one might of been negative. I keep looking at the first 3 tests i did and there are definatly lines im just worried there wrong.


----------



## refinnej

Congrats (and crossed fingers) to cherry!

Been away for a few days, getting back to work after holiday/sprained ankle, so need to read the thread and catch up!

Had my first scan yesterday (couldn't get in until day 14...eek).  No follicles big enough to be producing an egg though, she said.  She said that in the right side (very cystic) that there were 12 "visible", but that this was common with polycystic ovaries.  I'm not quite sure what that means, but will ask when I talk to them next time.

Suggested bumping up the dose to 100mg for next month and coming back to scan again.

Also going to talk with the doc about applying for IVF funding, just in case, but not sure we're willing/ready to go down that road.


----------



## Le-anne

Fingers crossed Cherry!  

Hows everyone else doing?

Nothing much to report here I am CD29 and no signs of AF but she didnt show up until CD36 last time so who knows   The good thing about moving/starting new job is that I havent had time to think about ttc to much which has been a welcome relief.

Anyway hope you are all well  x


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Sorry i have not been on that much, just popping in to update you all really. I am trying not to let TTC to rule my life, we are on our 2nd round of Clomid and it is getting harder and harder.

I am on CD 21 i only have very sore Nipples that is about it but i guess i still have a way to go yet as my last cycle was cd32 i am not even thinking about testing early i will wait till way after CD32

I have spoken on  pc to my friends who decovered she were pregnant, unbelieveable really as they were not even "trying" it was a total shock to them. Great !! why not me!!!!!!!!! apparently they found out on my last failed IVF cycle and decided that it was not the time to tell us. I do understand but i am to be honest SO jealous and not sure how to handle it, they do understand how i feel but i do not know how i will cope with the next 9+ months of it being in my face all of the time.

Please god, let our turn come soon, i truely believe we have taken all that we can in this fertility world we have struggled for 5 years.  we will make fantastic parents ones who have a lot of love and happiness to offer our blessed babies, please god let our dreams come true and make us the happiest pround parents ever x x x

Andrea
x x x


----------



## dianne1985

Hello All,

Cherry - Good luck hun and i really hope the tests are correct and it is a  !!!

Justa quick question im on cd9 now shud i start testing with opk now or is it too early? Can clomid effect the results

Dianne xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Diane-They say you can start OPKs 3 days after last tablet, so if you did days 2-6, then yes you can start testing today

Last cycle I got a +OPK on CD16 and Ov CD17, and on CD16 today, so really hoping for a +OPK tonight, but not holding out loads of hope


----------



## Loopdy

Yay, I can access this section of the website, wasn't sure I could through the company firewall!  

Im on day 16 of Clomid and woke up this morning with really bad cramping which has continued up to now.  Has anyone else suffered with these and if so, any tips for easing?  I also felt rather faint yesterday which wouldn't have been a good move in M & S foodhall!

I'm a little reluctant to take pain killers just in case a miracle has happened  

It's Friday - hooray!


----------



## serenfach

*Wantingbaby*.. Don't give up, sweetie. Look at what you've been through.. seriously think about how far you've come! Yes it could be another 5 years ttc for you both.. it could be another 5 months.. or just another 5 weeks.. "it" happens to people when they least expect it, when all else has seemingly failed, that elusive BFP comes a-knocking  I'm not saying 'oh now, come on.. it will happen' like all the women who have NO idea how hard ttc is [because they fall 'without even trying'] - all I am saying is that you obviously have a strong spirit. Keep fighting!

I can only imagine how hard it must be to have failed IVF's behind you.. I'm only now starting my 1st IVF and I'm already petrified that it might not work - BUT if it _doesn't_ work, we'll try again and if that doesn't work, we'll try again.. and again.. until I am told that my body can't take anymore. If that happens then we'll cross that bridge IF it comes.

I know the angst and desperation you're feeling.. it feels like an unending black pit in the bottom of your stomach that lurches up to your throat every time you think about it all, but you can't give in babe. I have read so so many stories of people in our positions who can't take anymore, only to have persevered and ended up with their BFP.

You're not alone << there are hundreds of us here who feel like you do.. take ALL the support you can from the ladies here.. soak it up and keep going!!!!


----------



## trixxi

Morning !!!!

WOW what a lovely day!!!
Hope it lasts over the weekend.

Well i didnt take my clomid this month, which is just as well cos things have been pretty crazy.
So thats me had 3 months off    ............... and i feel great!!!  
Its amazing how bad clomid makes you feel,  I have promised myself I will excuse my bad behaviour next month (on clomid)  and remind myself its not me its the crazy pills!! 

Clomid is hard to cope with and i just want to say to those of you who are finding it hard, its not you its the drugs    and it wont last, you will feel like your normal self soon.

I have had quite alot of bad news this week girlies, and now more than ever it has reminded me how lucky we are and we really have to appreciate what we have and enjoy it.    
I personally have found ttc (before my 3 month break) soooo consuming it has taken over everything.  DH and i have had some bad arguements recently about ttc and I find myself asking the question, when is it time to stop??
We havent come up with an answer yet, can hardly believe I have even said this out loud.    Not sure we have a choice?

But,  life seems to have taken over a bit and I have to say its been nice, not constantly checking what cd I am, knicker watching so i can analyse cm   , planning bms, and being extra nice so me n dh dont fall out round about ov time . And making sure I dont fall into the depths of depression and solitude,  its a full time job in itself ttc but having had a few months off and can say I am looking forward to starting clomid again!!   
Just a thought............. imagine clomid was addictive!! There would need to be a whole hospital wing in a psychiatric (sp?) unit  dedicated to us clomid chicks!!!

Gosh I have just done some major rambling, forget other people read this and it isnt my private diary!!

Sending you all some       
                                

T xx


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

I had my scan on Wed and was really surprised that I had a 21mm follie. Even better it was on my righthand side & I've not had one on there before. There's also another one at 14-15mm but think that's too small. So I got my trigger shot and now its wait and see what happens. 

Cherry - certainly sounds like a BFP to me. I got caught on my 1st month on Clomid with twins but unfortunately miscarried. 1st month seems to have great results on Clomid generally. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all looking forward to weekend. 

Quick question - I'm on 2ww and normally don't drink, however its DH's b'day tomorrow. Does anyone drink on 2ww or is it best to avoid? 

Thanks
Clare x


----------



## lesleyr

Hey all im new 2 the clomid thread. Just had consult on wed n hes writin 2 my gp 2 get him 2 start me on clomid so will b startin clomid end of sept/oct time. Ive had 1 period in 19mnths n ive got pcos. Dp has 2yr old son from previous rship. Ive nver been pregnant. Been tryin 4 roughly 19mnths but as had no period theres been no ovulation therefore no bfp's. Ive also got m.e n nerve damage. Hopin clomid is successfull 4 me coz it would give me the feelin or should i say get rid of the, if not all of the feelin of my useless body not being as useless as i thought


----------



## trixxi

Hi lesley and welcome  

There are loads of us on here, so your bound to find someone you can cycle buddy with.
I always take my clomid at night in the hope of sleeping thru the se!! hope that helps  
Hope clomid works for you and gives your cycle a kick up the   so that you start ov'ing 
and hopefully send you on your way to a BFP !!!   

T xx


----------



## Le-anne

and welcome Lesley 

How are the rest of you clomid chicks? all well I hope, anyone testing soon?

I am CD30 and woke up this morning unable to get testing out of my head so did and as suspected it was BFN  It is likely to be to early anyway as AF didnt show up til CD36 last month....

Anyway wish I hadnt tested now coz I just feel crap


----------



## lesleyr

Hey trixxi n thanks hun means alot, yeah im likin the idea of taken my clomid at night bout an hr or 2 b4 bed so just incase i do get side effects i wont mind them lol. Im quite nervous bout my clomid journey 2 b honest coz dont quite know what 2 do ive 2 take 1st day of period but when is 1st day is it 1st full day?? day 21 is that start from day 1 of 1st full bleedin?? im hopin i fall pregnant quite quickly with it would b such a good feelin.

Hope every1 is doin ok n that u all get what u want soon as we deserve it 

xxxx


----------



## Le-anne

Hi Lesley, you take the 1st pill on your 1st day of full flow. What dose are you on? I started on 50mg and didnt get any side effects at all. I am up to 100mg now and unfortunately that has brought some side effects with it   All worth it if it works though


----------



## vickym1984

Hello all, hope everyones ok

CD17 for me, still no +OPK, but todays was a lot darker, so hoping to see a + tomorrow

Tonights our first night of looking after my friends little one for 3 weeks, so will have to try and get some BMS in the living room whilst he is asleep lol

Only just over a week until our private appt


----------



## dianne1985

Hope you get your + today Vicky!!! Ill be keeping everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## songbird

Hi ladies,

would you mind if I join in?  Im new on here.  This site was recommended to me as there seems to be more girls in the Lanarkshire (Scotland) area on this site.

Im 32 and DH is 37 and we've been ttc for a year now.  My periods stopped last year (Aug 0 and never came back again!  I had been on the pill since the age of 14 as my periods were a complete nightmare back then, lasting weeks and experiencing very large clots which, at that age, frightened me to death!  So 1 year after coming off the pill, I was referred to Monklands infertility clinic due to my problems b4 the pill!!.

Provera started my period and i've recently finished 50mg of clomid (CD11 today).  Not much side effects apart from some hot flushing and feeling completely drained and quite emotional.

I was at my first scan on Friday past, where I was told my right ovary was showing no follies, and my left had only very small ones.  I left in tears and been really down all weekend.  Ive to go back 2moro (Monday) and again on Weds morning, so fingers crossed, but the nurse said they may up the dosage if no response.

Had my lap & dye in June which cleared my blocked tubes, so just keeping my fingers and toes crossed now!


----------



## dianne1985

Hi Songbird

I'm at the same stage as you as im on cd11 of my 1st round of clomid. I've not had any scans so just hoping everything is ok. Im only getting a blood test on cd21. I've not had any side effects so im hoping that is a good thing and not that my body hasnt responded to the clomid. 

Just gotta keep doing them opk and hope blood test results come bk with good news!

Ill be keeping everything crossed for you  

Dianne xxx


----------



## stavie

Hi Songbird. I know exactly how you have felt regarding the small follies.On my first cycle of clomid (50mg) I assumed that clomid would work perfectly well first time and boy, how much does it get you down when things don't go as planned??!! I remember feeling at my worst on that first scan. But its great that they are rescanning you. Try not to be too upset as follies can grow 1-2mm per day (i think thats correct) so tomorrow you may get a better result. This month I had only 10mm follies on my 12 day scan and was told that i had a corpus luteum cyst which may interfere with ovulation. However, less than a week later i ovulated. So my point is that when you get scanned and you get upset because its not going to plan, things can change for the good very quickly. 
Let us know how you go on tomorrow.
Hi to all the other girls. Sending you all   &  
Stavie xxx


----------



## Le-anne

Hi and welcome Songbird   
You will find all the girls on here extremely friendly and supportive 

I am on CD32 of my second round of clomid, I was on 50mg too on my first round but BFN that month so my consultant put me up to 100mg this round. I would have to say the side effects did increase with the doseage but thats not the same for everybody and fingers crossed you wont need another dose  

Dianne - How are you doing? Must be difficult not having the scans to see whats happening. Hope this month is your month hun  

How is everyone else getting on? CD32 for me and still no sign of AF but the HPT I did on Friday was negative so not gonna test agin now til Friday....


----------



## stavie

Me again!
Songbird, just seen that you are only on cd11 today. That seems very normal that your follies would be small when you had your first scan (on cd9). I wouldn't be surprised if you get a better result on wed.
Hi Dianne, glad the weird side effects haven't got you this month. You are probably already aware, but I have seen that you are not being scanned but are having a cd21 blood test. This test is only accurate when done 7 days post ovulation. Therefore, if you ovulate later than day 14 then adjust the day you have your bloods done accordingly. eg if you ovulate on day 17, then have your bloods done on day 24.
Hope you are ok.
love 
Stavie x


----------



## vickym1984

Hi girls, got my positive OPK today

Hi diane-how are u getting on?


----------



## songbird

Thanks so much for the warm welcome ladies  

Dianne, its nice having someone at the exact same stage as me!  Its strange how different clinics seem to work so differently from each other!  Have you asked yours if you can get scanned b4 day21 bloods?

Stavie, thanks, you've made me feel more positive about it now.  I assumed I should have large follies on CD9!! I really dont have a clue   , The clinic arent the best for providing info on what to expect.

Le-anne, were the side effects with the increased dosage a significant change?  Im an emotional wreck now...God knows what I'll be like on 100mg    

Will let you all know how I get on 2moro!


----------



## colandjulie

Hi Ladies.. Sorry i've been a stranger - i have been struggling with side effects so i made an app to see my cons on thurs to see if she will give me something other than Clomid.. After 5 cycles of the it i think my body has had enough - so has my poor hubby!!! AF came last night as well     

I hope that everyone is ok..

Good luck today Jenny. xx

And  to our newest ladies on their Clomid Journeys.. Heres hoping for a quick   for you.


----------



## songbird

Hi ladies,

well I went for my 2nd scan today (CD12), and this time my right ovary is showing very very small follies (Friday there were none!), and most still small on my left ovary, but one.  There's 1 showing 1.1mm which is still too small for ovulation but they want to scan me again on Weds and Friday.

Didnt leave in tears this time!  The nurse was really lovely to me and I now feel a bit more positive.

Its such a rollercoaster isnt it?  Oh well, roll on Wednesday  

Hi Julie, what side effects have you been geting?  What dosage are you on?  Here's hoping for a BFP next time for you xxx


----------



## colandjulie

Hiya Songbird....

I have found that my side effects have progressively got worse the longer i have taken clomid (50mg day 2-6 of cycle) - i get all the usual suspects (exhaustion, nausea, insomnia, hot flushes etc) but the worse by far is the moodiness  There is just no reasoning with me sometimes and my poor dh can walk through the front door the wrong way and all hell breaks loose! It really is like i am on an emotional rollercoaster never knowing what i will be like each day... but please dont let this put you off - we are all different and you might be absolutely fine!

Dont be downheartened by your scans either hun - dont forget you are on your first round of clomid and the good thing is that you actually have follies there! And more that have developed since your last scan! That is really great.. The good thing is that you are being scanned early to check this so any adjustments can be made - i didnt have my scans until cycle 5! Have you got an app with your cons after the scans are complete?

I know it can be hard but try to stay positive hun.. Lots of     for the follies!
xxx


----------



## songbird

Hi Julie thanks for that  

No, havent got appointment yet with cons, just going with the flow for now!  Im sure the nurses will keep me right.


----------



## pupz

Hello all

Not much to report with me . I kept testing with opk's till and including cd 21 but no surge detected. Have just had my bloods done to check if I did in fact ov and just miss it but the results will not be ready for 7-10 days (!) so that will be after I have started my next round of clomid so I won't know whether to up the dose or not. Bit of a bummer but hey ho. Is all very mysterious-cd 9 scan showed v promising follies but it seems unlikely that I missed the surge completely and more likely that it just didn;t happen!

It's all a bit mad this game.

P'


----------



## lesleyr

hey le-anne not sure what dose im goin 2 b put on yet need 2 wait til consultant sends gp n me a letter then gp is goin 2 give me the tablets so need 2 wait til them before iknow dosage but im assumin it will prob b startin off at 50mg. Ok so 1st day of full bleed then, so that will prob b the 2nd day then meanin 1 will prob b takin the clomid tabs cd2 - 6 . Yeah ive read that side effects increase with higher the dose n how long ur on it 4. How quickly where u upped 2 100mg??

I dont know what tablets im gettin 2 bring on af all i know is that i take 1 tablet 4 6 days but got questions 4 the all. C when takin these tablets when will i get my af roughly? Do u get it once u finish the tablets, or after a few days of finishin the tablets, or when ur still on the tablets?? Was goin 2 look online but as i dont know what tablets im gettin given i cant lol.

Hope u all get bfp's soon

Sorry 4 all the quesitons its just coz im new 2 it all. Im hopin i get a letter asap from consultant so i can make appointment with gp n get the ball rollin

Lesley


----------



## songbird

Hi Lesley,

I was given Provera to start my AF.  They say AF should appear within 48 hours of your last tablet, but mine took almost 1 week, some are longer. xx


----------



## lesleyr

Thanks songbird hun. I cant wait 2 get started now, just another waitin game 4 this letter 2 come thro from consultant then its waitin again 4 gp appointment 2 come(fair enough im phonin 4 the appoinment lol) then startin tabs n waitin 4 af then startin clomid then loads of bms THEN waitin again plus cd21. God all i seem 2 do is wait n now all im gona do is wait lol. Oh well it will all b worth it 

Lesley 

xx


----------



## kdb

Hello lovelies - just popping in to bookmark the new thread.

Wowsers, so much activity during the past two weeks and loads of newbies too (welcome  ).

No time to read back yet.  Looking forward to hearing from you how many BFPs we've had?!!


----------



## lesleyr

hey kd74

thanks 4 the welcome. read u were avin a holiday hope u had a good time

xx


----------



## lesleyr

Just had a thought!!!

What happens if i get af while im still takin tablets 2 bring on af?? Do i start takin my clomid tablets then or wait til finished the af bringin on tablets?? 

Sorry it might seem like such a stupid hing 2 ask
xx


----------



## songbird

Lesley, the tabs work similar to contraceptive pill and stop your af whilst your taking them.  

Hi kd74, hope you had a nice holiday?


----------



## dianne1985

Hi Vicky not much to report upto now im on cd12 so just testing for + opk everyday!

Songbird - Cons said they dont have the resources to scan every1 because it wud cost too much so i just gotta stick with cd21 bloods. Its a nightmare wondering if there are any follies growing tho and not knowing! Just hoping i get my surge soon!

Lesley - I took provera to start a/f and it took me over a week for a/f to arrive but it did eventually, cons neva really told me much about it just to take it everyday for 5 days then start clomid on cd2-6 

Hello to everyone else hope all is well 

Dianne xxx


----------



## dianne1985

I know this might sound silly but wen u get a + opk does that mean ov is coming or that it has happened? Is that the best time for ^bms^ or is that before the + opk? Im hoping i get my + soon and have been doing the dance every other day since last mon is this enough or do we need to do it more often wen the + arrives (if it arrives!)? im on CD12 at the min.

Dianne xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

You should get a +OPK 12-36 hrs before ovulation

I would say (if you and your H are ok with it) every day from when you get your +OPK, either for 3 days, or until you get your temp rise if you are charting


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya hun

The + OPK shows that you have a surge of hormones and that is what causes you to ovulate, they usually recon 12-36 hours later 
Most clinics will advise BMS every other day is fine.


----------



## dianne1985

Thanks girls  thats great xxx


----------



## lesleyr

Thanks songbird thats good 2 know.

Dianne - thats what my cons said 2 hun. Mind u its my gp thats goin 2 b prescribin it all 2 me(which i find strange but hey), n ive got an appointment 2 c cons again in jan if im not pregnant by then. Just waitin 4 letter 2 come thro door so i know gp has received later n i can go make appointment n get the baby makin started n geive ma body a huge kick up the backside 2 get it workin.

Im kinda scared now that its gettin so close, but hink its just coz im not 2 sure on whats goin 2 happen. I mean ive read up countless hings on clomid n know all the se n the odds n how effective it is but hink its just the not kowin how im goin 2 b wae it n if its goin 2 work 4 us. Ive decided that im not goin 2 get my hopes up, silly i know but dont want the dissappoint 2 b 2 great(i know its gona hurt every month). 

weve decided not 2 tell people we r takin clomid etc etc n gettin treatment. Ive told 1 pal n dp has told 1. I dont want 2 let every1 else down every1 else aswell every month i dont fall pregnant. So girlies U'S R MY LIFE LINE N SHOULDERN EVERYHING ELSE I NEED!!!!! Well except my dp n best pal lol.

Hope all goes well 4 every1 n every1 is ok.


----------



## dianne1985

Hi Lesley

My cons said my gp wud prescribe it too but he had no training in clomid so refused to give me it. Wen i went bk to hosp cons gave me it and said i have to go back in dec if im not preg by then (really hope it dont come to that n i dont need to see him again!)

Sounds like we have similar stories!

I've only told my mum and best mate too didnt want to deal with everyones questions all the time i figured it wud only make me feel ten times worse if it doesnt work! What they dont know wont hurt em!!!

I'm fed up of ppl asking me about having a baby as it is - cant imagine wat it wud b like having to go thru full story everytime!

I keep trying not to get excited but i cant help it - not now this is the first time i mite actually have a chance of falling! 
Got my fingers crossed for a + opk sometime this week 

Good Luck to you and just remember everyone reacts differently to clomid, i mean this is my 1st month n ive had no s/e at all apart from maybe a little more emotional than normal but its hard to say coz im a big softie anyway lol.

Dianne xxx


----------



## lesleyr

yeah def sounds like weve similar stories dianne hun. I tell u say if my gp says that i might b forced 2 slap him 1 lol. Its jan weve 2 go back if not pregnant but same as u i so dont wana go back.


Yeah exactly the same wae us every1 asks when we r goin 2 get pregnant so just the same i dont want all the pressure n questions.

I read that longer ur on it n higher the dose more se u get.

Oh so ur at the start 2 hun. all the best of luck 2 u xxxx


----------



## songbird

Morning girlies!

Ok, best advice needed please girls.  Ive not been using opk's, have started charting my temps on fertilityfriend. 

Can any of you recommend a really good opk?  Where to get this and approx cost?  Thank you!


----------



## trixxi

songbird.................
Minxy has posted some detailed info repks on the inactive left ovary thread, might be worth a read


----------



## bendybird

Hi ladies  

Im hoping I can come back to the thread - mc in July and now im back on 100mgs of Clomid , cd11 today!!  Needed some time out after the MC, felt crao that it kept happening and almost didn't want to keep trying  but feel back to normal now and ready to rock and roll again!

Going to catch up on the last few pages and try and see how everyone is doing.xxxx


----------



## songbird

Thanks Trixxi  

Hi bendybird, im so sorry to hear of your mc honey!    You sound as though you have the right attitude though!  Thats the spirit...onwards & upwards!! Hope you get your   soon!


----------



## lesleyr

hey bendybird sorry 2 hear bout ur mc, hope ur time out has given u the strength 2 carry on ur journey n hope u get bfp soon xx

hey songbird soz dont know much bout opk so cant help but hopefully some1 else can xx


Well still no letter in 2day but hopefully soon 

baby dust 2 all xxx


----------



## dianne1985

Hi bendybird, really sorry to hear about ur mc i really hope everything goes right for you this time!

Nothing new to report from me just hopin i get that +opk sometime soon! CD13 today

Dianne x x x


----------



## Le-anne

Bendy - SO sorry to hear your news  But welcome back and hope we can be of support to you following your awful time and towards your new journey 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## lesleyr

fingers crossed 4 u dianne hun so u can get on wae bms xxx


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Just thought i would pop in and update you all, as i have been so busy at work i have not really been on here much x Well, i am now onCD 26, and patiently waiting   Last month AF didnt arrive till CD 32 so i still have a few days to go - Tuesday will be D day and i haev decided that if AF dosent rear her ugly head i may do a test on next weekend - as you all knwo i am never in any rush to do a test as its always been bad news so thankfully i am not hunting down the pg test kits in the chemist  

     SO much that this month will be our turn, we haev waited SO long,     that our dreams come true.

Is there anyone else around the same dates as me ? Good luck to you all, we need some BFP on this thread        

Hope you all have a good day, im just off to work now

Love hugs and     to you all 

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## bendybird

Wanting baby - well done for ewating to test   I always test early and wish i had waited!!

Lesly and Dianne -  hopefuly you'll both have a BFP by Crimbo and neither of you will need to go back to the hospital until your 12 week scan   

Well CD 12 for me today, had bms last night and the night before   I think thats why Im so tired today    So I think Im going to do what I did last time and have hoola hoola every other night from now until CD 21 .  Not much to do today, going to hoover and polish  :-and then pop to the park with bubs as the sun seems to be shining after a whole day of rain yesterday!!  So not ready for the winter et, altho I am rather excited for Christmas!!!!!!!!   Im such a child


----------



## songbird

Hi girls,

had my CD14 scan this morning. Follicle has grew from 1.1mm to 1.7. Im thinking this is still very small, but been told to do the deed asap!!  

All my other follies are still tiny, so keep your fingers crossed for me X. DH is night shift 2nite and im off today, so I dived in my car, drove like an absolute nutter home, and jumped on DH!!! hee hee  

Ive been getting pains on my left side (where follie is), so im hoping this is good!  Any advice on the size of my follie would be great.

Going back on Friday again. They've told me if I have ov, then they'll keep me on 50mg and im basically on my own from there until IUI. Will hopefully get my BFP b4 then!!!


----------



## dianne1985

Hey Everyone,
Just done an opk and it came bk   the test line is slightly lighter than the control line does that matter
I had   yesterday and will do again tonight soon as hubby come home!!!

I not had no signs of ovulation up til today wen got +opk and had aches down there. Have had no egg white mucus - will that effect the baby making process

Im so excited now its the 1st + test ive ever had!!!

Dianne x x x


----------



## Le-anne

Evening Ladies 

Dianne - Congrats on the positive OPK its exciting when you can see it happening isnt it! Just get on that BMS now lol! 

Songbird - I think 18mm is generaly the size where follies are considered mature but other girls may know more. Good luck!

Bendy - Hope you're doing ok  and btw I am excited about xmas too (yes already!) I too am such a child lol!

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well 

As for me I'm on CD35 and feeling pretty crappy, did another hpt this morning as there is still no sign of AF but it was BFN  I am SO frustrated at how long my cycles are   last month was 36 days so going by that should be expecting AF tomorrow but doesnt feel like it. But if I was pregnant there is no way a test would still be showing a false neg is there? Its just really getting me down lately. And working in child protection doesnt help, I see all these lovely children with terrible parents and feel so cheated  Anyway don't want this to be a big me post so will stop now x


----------



## dianne1985

Thank you Le-anne lets hope that the test was right n i get the blood test results to confirm it nxt week! Its good to know that my body mite actually be responding to the clomid! plenty of bms now


----------



## stavie

Hi all
Songbird, Do you mean 1.7mm or cm. If it is cm then that is a good size and would be why they have told you to have BMS asap. If it is mm, then yes, that is still on the small size. How confusing is this ttc lark 
Dianne, on your opk the line needs to be the same or darker than the control line so although it is brilliant that you have got a +, i would prob keep testing until the lines are the same colour. I would still have BMS every other day from tonight though. It is so exciting when you get a positive so good luck  
Wanting Baby, I will be testing a week on Friday and ill be thinking of you on Tues. keep us informed.
Also has anyone heard from DK? Bit worried about her!
Hi to everyone 
Stavie x


----------



## dianne1985

Hi Stavie 

Thank you for your response, i done a test this morning and line was lighter than control line n wen i retested tonight it was more or less the same colour as control line. is this a good sign

Ill keep my fingers crossed for you testing 

Dianne xxx


----------



## stavie

Yes I would say that is a good sign. I would say that ovulation is on its way  
so get plenty of    
Stavie x


----------



## JW3

Dianne - sounds good loads of luck.  If in doubt just keep BMSing

DK - how are you doing hun, been praying for you that this one sticks

Hi stavie, bendybird, songbird, lesley, SF, Trixxi and everyone else

Well on my fifth go of ovulation induction with purgeon now and have IVF appt in for 22nd Oct to get ready for IVF next year.  Praying I'm not going to need it because the OI is going to work.

Hope no one minds if I continue to post every now and again even though I'm not on clomid anymore.  

Love & good luck to everyone

Jenny
xx


----------



## songbird

Oh Stavie, Im sure she said 1.7mm.  When she said this, I knew that was still very small, but she told me to BD starting today.

She also said to BD every 2nd day?!?!?  Dont understand this!  

Any advice appreciated  

Jenny, it would be great to hear from you so you can keep us up to date with your IVF progress! 

Dianne, happy   !!!


----------



## JW3

Songbird -  I'm sure she must have meant 1.7cm.  If in doubt give your clinic a ring tomorrow.  I've heard loads of people ring my clinic about the most stupid things so I'm sure they won't mind.  They wouldn't have told you to BMS if it was 1.7mm.  You should BMS at least every other day, but if your DH/DP has no problems you can do more than that.  (this must be what they meant by every second day)  Good luck for this cycle, really hoping it works for you.


----------



## stavie

Songbird, I think Jenny is spot on. My consultant says that BMS every other day ensures that the volume of sperm is at its best. I would def have BMS from now on coz it would be awful if you missed your ovulation.
I would also give the clinic a call, it would put your mind at rest.
Stavie x


----------



## lesleyr

dianne ave fun wae the bms n fingers crossed it gives u a huge BFP !!!!! xx

Jenny yeah it would b great 2 keep up wae ur progress hunxx

SOngbird dont ave a clue hun soz, enjoy the bms n hope u get a huge BFP soon xx

Stavie fingers crossed u get a bfp hun xx

wantin baby - fingers crossed u get a bfp hun xx

bendy enjoy the bms hun n heres hopin u get ur bfp hun xx Thanks hun im hopin 2 b pregant 4 xmas/new yr mid jan at latest, well fingers crossed neway lol. I cant wait 4 xmas either, my stepson is 2 so can live santa thro him this yr as meant 2 b gettin him 4 xmas this yr. xx

Leanne keep ur chin up hun, i hope ur cycles sort themelves out soon hun.  I know some people who've not shown up pregnant on a test 4 2mnths n 3mnths pregnant hun. so who knows wae u. i hope u get bfp soon tho xxx

Well still no letter thro from cons yet, which means gp hasnt received a letter yet. Its been a wk 2day since i was there. I knew it was gona take a couple of wks probably 4 letter 2 come out but was kinda hopin it would b sooner rather than latter. Looks like we wont b avin actually BMS til end oct beginnin of nov at the earliest now. That takes in2 acount the time gettin letter, plus time waitin 2 c gp, plus time on tablets 2 start af, then waitin 4 af , then gettin af n startin clomid, then waitin 4 af 2 finish then waitin 2 ovulation. Hing is me n dp r highly sexually, ie sex everyday lol. SO i know that whenever i do ovulate we should hopefully catch it lol. Weve actually discussed behavin n avin sex every 2nd. Spoke 2 cons n he said that everyday is ok which is good as dont really want sex 2 become 4 just gettin pregnant u know what i mean plus i dont fancy havin 2 track my temp n doin opk. We just want 2 relax n let it happen when it happens. Dont want any added pressure fae trackin n opk. Hopin it happens sooner than later tho, jan or feb time would b quite good but not fussy as want a baby so much 

Hope every1 is ok n loads of baby dust 4 all

xxx


----------



## Le-anne

Thanks so much Lesley I really appreciate your kind words 

As for the BMS I know some people say every other day is best but all the research I've read suggests that every other day is best for couples where the male partner has problems with his sperm but that every day is fine otherwise. So go crazy with BMS and above all have fun!


----------



## lesleyr

ue welcome leanne hun xxx

Well dp just handed in sample 2day, but has 2 yr old son so dont foresee any probs wae his swimmers. Really? thats good 2 know hun thanks 4 tellin me. Must fertility specialists,usually the nurses, crack up when we say we ave sex atleast once a day. Makes u hink ur doing somehin bad n that u r causin the fertility probs 2 urself u know. Mind we r now wae a different hospital now n so far theve been nice, mind u weve only been once so far n that was last wk lol. N hopin dont ave 2 go again, got appointment beg of jan but hopin 2 b pregnant by then fingers crossed neway xxx


----------



## amberboo

Thought I'd join this thread, I have today been prescribed Clomid, I have to take Climaval for 2 weeks, Norethisterone for 2 weeks one of which overlaps the Climaval and then when my period comes I have to start Clomid, I have PCOS so believe that testing for LH surge is pointless so am not sure when exactly I should be going for it? Also petrified of becoming a phyco wife from hell.

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## JW3

Hi amberboo - good luck with your clomid - are you starting on 50 or 100?  Even though I have pcos I have used smiley opks and I've found they work but I think it depends on how high your individual LH is.  Are you getting any scans at all?


----------



## colandjulie

Hi Ladies -well have just got back from my cons app, she said there was nothing she could give me other than clomid and instead has referred me for ivf  

I wasnt expecting that and dont really know how to feel  

xx


----------



## bendybird

Morning!!!

Colandjulie - sorry to hear that you feel a bit lost now you have come back from your appointment- I felt like that too, I was 24, desperate to have a baby and was told I had to have IVF! Honestly though try not to worry about it and focus on the fact that IVF will be so much more successful for you!!  And you have a plan and know where your going, I often find it hard waiting when Im in limbo land! I found the IVF cycle ok,  you soon get to grips with the the injections and drugs , the only issue with it was the cost!!!!

Songbird- did you ring the clinic and ask about your follie?  Hope that this month you get your BFP!!!!!

Amberloo- welcome to the thread   What dosage are you on? Hopefully you wont suffer too much with side effects. I dont seem to get many side effects this time, but I did when I took Clomid before having IVF- I think my body is so used to all these drugs now!!!!

Monring Le-anne, Jennyw , Lesley, Stavie and all the other lovely ladies!!!!

CD 12 for me, nothing really to report,!!!!


----------



## amberboo

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for your replies, I am starting on 50 2x per day from day 2 for 5 days, is that normal? I'll be having a scan on day 12 I think he said, I have to phone on the day I take the last clomid to book the scan and depending on the results of that I may have to have a looky at the tubes but as I show all symptoms for PCOS including all the nice ones that involve the use of wax strips, jolene dieting, spot creams and a almost complete lack of periods I am being treated with clomid 1st.

Went to boots this AM took a test just to make sure before I start pumping myself full of drugs and as expected a BFN. Stocked up on Pregnacare conception and wellman conception for my hubby, he has had a vasectomy reversal and although he has a count of 60 million he only has 10% motility and a progression of 3 so we are both off the booze and taking vits. was also advised to use Royal Jelly for hubby but none of the normal chemists sell it including boots so I ned to find a health store. does anyone know what dosage he should be taking?

I'm feeling so positive that things are moving forward, felt like christmas eve last night, I was all excited to be taking a tablet this morning  

colandjulie, sorry to hear your news, fingers crossed for your IVF

x


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Everyone,

Hi Amberboo, I know what you mean when you take your first Clomid, I felt the same too.  It felt as though I was going to get more of a chance than I had in the last 2.5 years of trying to conceive.  It's like a confidence boost.  I'm on Clomid day 23 at the moment.  I'm currently getting the the dreaded AF symptoms so don't think we've got it right this month although it's not long before next months trying time comes around.

ColandJulie - sorry to hear you're feeling a bit lost by the goings on.  I wish I could skip the Clomid stage and get straight to the next step, IUI I'm guessing.  IVF seems to be the tx that gives you the most success isn't it?   

Quibbling with whether or not to take some pain medication for the tummy ache or not.  Of course I'm still carrying the torch of hope (although I know there isn't a flame in the dam thing!) so wasn't sure if it was a good idea to take anything?  Any ideas anyone? 

Loopdyx


----------



## Clare R

Hi ladies, 

Well I'm 7DPO today and not much happening. Went for accupuncture last night and had some twinges after that. Not very hopeful this month. Think I've given up on Clomid now. I had loads of symptoms last time due to my high progesterone but this time I've not got them so I suspect prog is lower this month so will have to take Provera to induce next AF. Test date is next Thurs & will have to do a test as we're going to Ireland on Thurs night for long weekend & will have a drink or 3 when its a BFN. 

Hi Vicky - glad you finally got your positive on OPK. WHen you due to test?

Hi Andrea - I'm around similar dates to you. Fingers crossed you get you BFP. 

Weclome back Bendybird.

Hi to everyone else. I'm off to Abersoch tonight for a long weekend so at least the next few days of the 2ww will pass a bit quicker!!
Clare xx


----------



## songbird

Hi girls!! 

im sooooooo excited!!!  Went for my CD16 scan today and been told I will prob ov over the weekend!!  Right ovary still has very small follies, but left showing 2 follies at 1.5cm and 1.8cm.  (So it WAS cm and no mm!....im such a dafty!!)    DH doesnt get in till after 11 tonight, but I'll be pouning as soon as he opens the door lol!!!   

Said the lining of my womb is still a bit on the thin side but will hopefully thicken over the weekend!  Please God  

Hope everyone is ok and keeping the PMA up!


----------



## bendybird

Great news Songbird


----------



## dianne1985

Sondbird thats fab!!! Get plenty of ^bms^ !!!! I hope it happens for u this month!


----------



## Le-anne

Good news Songbird! Now go have some fun with that BMS! 

Not feelin too good myself today as AF got me  We are having a month off this month because of the move we need to find a new hospital and consultant, should be sorted to start our 3rd cycle next month.

Hope everyone else is well  x


----------



## dianne1985

colandjulie - good luck with the ivf! hope everything works out for you!
Vicky - Not head from u in a while how u doing?

Hello to everyone else how r u all doing?

Me im just waiting for my cd21 bloods which will b done on wed so fingers crossed the results give me good news!

Dianne x x x


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls 

Hope everyone is doing ok and having lots of BMS        

I am day CD 28 now and as you all know AF reared her ugly head on day CD32 last cycle. I have looked back at some of my symptons... had a few like last time  but have been very tired the last couple of days, not sure if that is just because i have been working more  i am trying not to read into this and am trying to concentrate on day CD 32, tuesday. I have decided that i am NOT going to test until at least Thursday or Friday (cd 34/35) just wanna make sure and not build my hopes up.

I ma gonna be very busy this weekend with sanding the drive and painting the fences, so hopefullt it will take my mind off of things.

What is everyone else up to this weekend?

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## dianne1985

Hey not doing anything special this weekend! working tomorrow then having my parents over for dinner on sunday so nothing spectacular lol xxx


----------



## Angels4Me

Hello all

New to this thread but want to find out a little about clomid, have never taken clomid or been offered by consultant. Had one ivf with oe in Feb - bfn

I had dream last week which feaked me out. I remembered vividly as a awoke...."IT'S CLOMID OR NO BABY".  That was it short and sweet but definately loud and clear. I have never been offered clomid as apparently i ovulate...I assume I do as i use ovu sticks.  Now got to try and find out if its worth me taking - any help much appreciated ! especially as im now 44!

angels


----------



## vickym1984

Sorry girls , very busy here at the moment looking after friends little one, so dont get much time to come on here

4dpo today, a/f due weds-fri next week. Going to centre parcs a week on monday so will test then if no a/f by then


----------



## JW3

Hi girls  

Vicky - good luck really hope this is the one    

Angels - welcome to the thread.  I would recommend taking the advice of your consultant when it comes to clomid and make sure you have some tracking scans to find out what's going on.  I had 4 cycles and they found that it had an adverse effect on my womb lining meaning that it was not thick enough for implantation.  If I hadn't been having scans this wouldn't have been picked up & would have wasted even more time.  I am having scans with my OI cycles at the moment and it does help to pinpoint ovulation.

Diane - have a good weekend  

Wanting baby - good luck   

Songbird - brilliant news two great follies, best of luck    

Hi everyone else

off for the first scan for this cycle on Monday


----------



## ali80

Hi, after weeks of lurking and reading everyone else's posts, i have finally took the plunge and decided to join you all! Hope that is ok??
My DH and I have been ttc for nearly 2 years without any success. After lots of test i was told i had PCOS. DH'c tests all came back fine. I've just finished my 3rd round of clomid and am now on the 2ww! I have found it very reassuring reading other peoples posts and messages, as i am now realising i'm not alone! All my friends and family try to be helpful, but they just have no idea how hard the last 2 years have been. Besides pumping our bodies full drugs, suffering raging hormones, we then have to face the fact that again another month goes by without that BFP!
I'm hoping that FF can offer me the support that i feel is missing from this heart breaking process! X


----------



## JW3

Hi Ali - welcome to the thread & good luck for this cycle         .  The best thing about this whole horrible IF is the lovely friends I have met on here


----------



## Le-anne

Hi and welcome Ali  

Wishing you lots of luck with this cycle


----------



## songbird

Hi Ali,

Good luck in your 2ww....here's hoping this is your month!!


----------



## lesleyr

hey ali welcome heres hopin u get a huge bfp hun.

Songbird thats great hun. x

Vicky fingers crossed hun x

Well still no cons letter came thro letter box yet, thats a wk n a half now which means still no closer 2 going 2 gps 2 get my clomid tabs. I tell u i hink cons/gps/nurses etc etc r sent here 2 try our patience severly!!! I mean yeah i know we r just a patient 2 them but come on we r the 1s sufferin n waitin 4 them 2 pull their fingers/heads out their backsides. We r wantin their help n them makin us wait while they send a f   in 1 page letter that would take them 10mins 2 type then post. I mean a wk n a half is shockin, espec since the hospital n gps r half an hr away fae each other!!!!

Soz rant over heres hopin get a letter next wk, if not i will phone gps a wk on mon 2 c if theyve got a letter thro fae him yet.

Babby dust n bms luck 2 all.

Hope every1 is ok


----------



## amberboo

Little update from me, seems to gonna a bit bad already. I have had 6 migraines in my whole life and none of them have ever had any pain just the flashing lights. Today I've had 2 migraines, one was just flashing lights and the 2nd this evening was full on migraine, neck went stiff lost 90% of my vision and my head was pounding. The tablets that I am on (Climaval) in prep for the clomid say call a gp if you have a migraine. I callded NHS direct just to check and they sent me to the out of hrs dr who has told me to stop the tablets and go and see my specialist on monday. Unfortunately it seems the oestrogen has made me have migraines. Pretty disapointed as I can only assume I will have the same problem with most fertility drugs. I'll go and seemy specialist on monday and see what he says but for now my clomid preparations are on hold.

FIngers crossed for everyone.
xx


----------



## lesleyr

aww amber hun sorry 2 hear that, i nused 2 get my migraines alot when i was younger n thankfully not had 1 4 a few yrs so know how sore they r.

I really hope ur cons can do somehing 4 u hun n prescribe u somehing that will get u ur bfp hun

xxxxx


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Sorry but its a BFN for us this month, AF reared her ugly head around 4pm this afternoon, how rude she arrived on day 29, didnt have the decency to arrive same time as last month        

Can anyone just help me, as she arrived at 4pm does that still count as day 1  This is only my 2nd month and i am not too clued up on it  

Oh well round 3 here we come, i did wonder about taking a break for a month but not sure if you can do that as your body is on a roll you should really keep going  doe sanyone knwo if it is ok to skip a month ??

Hoping you are all ok and       for those BFP this month 

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## clomid user

wantingbaby...sorry af got you  i will give her that...and that was rude of her    i wouldnt count today as day 1...i would count tommrow as day 1 because it will be full flow...and i no thats wot all the girls will probley say.....i wouldnt skip a month as your only  on your 3rd...but i suppose if you wanted to you could as the clomid will stay in your systerm...it does for i think 50 days....cu xx


----------



## songbird

Andrea, sorry the nasty   is back!  

I've been told any AF after 3pm, then count the following day as CD1.  Dont know about skipping a month....are your se bad?  I suppose it's all down to how you feel emotionally and mentally, although as clomid user said, it stays in your system anyway for almost a couple of mths!!

Amber, thats awful for you!!  Fingers crossed the cons can give you something different.

lesleyr, big deep breat hun.  I understand how frustrated you must feel.  ((big hug))

Girls, can you give me a bit of advice please?  As you know, nurse told me on Friday to have lots of fun with DH that night and over weekend (which we've been doing...DH thinks his member is about to fall off!!! lol).  I was hoping to get up this morning and see my temp higher, but it seems to be getting lower!!  Can someone have a look at my chart of my signature?    Scared now im not gonna ovulate!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

songbird said:


> Girls, can you give me a bit of advice please? As you know, nurse told me on Friday to have lots of fun with DH that night and over weekend (which we've been doing...DH thinks his member is about to fall off!!! lol). I was hoping to get up this morning and see my temp higher, but it seems to be getting lower!! Can someone have a look at my chart of my signature?  Scared now im not gonna ovulate!


Hi songbird...

When are you actually taking your temps ? You need to take them before you get up & do anything...basal temps mean "resting" temps so they should be taken at the same time every morning, after several hours sleep and before you get out of bed (or do any activity, including in bed   ). Any restless sleep, alcohol, illness etc can effect your temps, as can clomid (which makes it even more frustrating!). Your temp should dip just before ovulation and then rise following...here's some info...

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/bbt/bbtfaq.html

As for when you count cd1....it's the first day of full flow bleeding, ignoring any spotting and/or old brown blood...and if it starts after about 3pm then you count following day as cd1 eg..

Monday...spotting and/or old brown blood
Tuesday...full flow bleeding starts 3pm (or later)
Wednesday...cycle day 1

Good luck
Natasha 

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## songbird

Thanks Natasha,

Im taking my temps every morning at 6:30am.  Well, as my temp is going down, do you think it looks as though im near ov?  Fingers crossed it will shoot up nxt couple of days!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

It's a bit difficult to tell from your chart because your temps are a little erratic and have been dropping for a period of days...usually the temp would be steady, the dip before ovulation and then rise after....I'd just keep charting and see what happens....temps aren't a sure indication of ovulation anyway so I wouldnt get too hung up on them.  Just ensure you're having plenty of BMS as you had some decent sizes follicles.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## bendybird

Hell-looooooooo

How are you all?  Hope the weekend is going well for everyone!

Amberloo- how many tablets did you take?  Im sure you wont react like this to all fertility drugs, I have had a few different ones in the past for IVF and FET and I felt diferent on the all   

Andrea sorry the nasty   got you- I personally wouldnt take a break from Clomid unless I had to   

Songbird- I never take my temp or use pee sticks to tell me when I will OV  so cant help you hun   but you had some good follies so I would just carry on getting busy and hopefully this will be your month!!!!

CD16 for me and to be honest I feel sh*te!!!  My belly is achy, its bloated and I have the worst headache    Hoping I feel better tomo.  Just went out for a walk with my LO for some fresh air.  Going to friends tonight to watch X factor lol which will be fun, I dont often go out in the evenings  now so Im looking forward to it!!!  

Well I'll be back on tomo, enjoy your evenings.xxxx


----------



## dianne1985

Hiya Everyone hope ur all enjoying the last day of the weekend!!!

Andrea - Sorry af got you she is such a witch!!! Fingers crossed for next month if you decide to go for it - i would!

Ali - Ill be keeping my fingers crossed 4 u!

Songbird - Keep busy and hopefully ull get that bfp!

Lesley - Big Hugs hopefully u will hear something soon

As for me ive has good weekend had brother and his gf and lil boy round for tea on sat and had my mum, dad, other bro, sis in law, niece and nephew round for dinner today! So been really busy!
My sister has been in south korea since june and is due back tomorrow so im really excited to see her again! Ive missed havin my lil sis around!
Im now 4dpo and sick of going to the loo!!! I constantly need a wee! Getting on my nerves a bit now - any1 else have this problem

Dianne xxx


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Well i decided to pick myself up, dust myself down and go all in for another round in the Clomid fight   i was very emotional yesterday mornign and just didnt know what to do   i have already had 3 rounds of IVF and now starting 3rd round of Clomid... where do i go fronm here.   Dont get me wrong this may be the month         but i am so worried i wont be able to get another 3 months supply, what will we do ? where do we go from here ?? do we save up and have another go on IVF ? i ma lost for suggestions now and am worried that the years are slipping away.

On a   note i am starting weight watchers, i am sure my weight does not help, but i am unabel to find any ifo on the net on what impact excess fat on your fertility ?? I now i need to lose at least 2 stone, so gonna really try x x

Hoping that you are all well and       for your BFP

Andrea
x x x


----------



## JW3

Andrea - why don't you think you will get another three months supply?  There are other drug options that are worth asking your consultant about.  I've been really lucky and am getting puregon for OI on the NHS the 6 months of scans and drugs would otherwise cost about £4200, but it is sad that not everyone gets this option.  Good luck with weight watchers its worth a try to see if it will make a difference.  Excess fat can lead to hormonal imbalance which can intefere with fertility.  I think you end up with more oestrogen although I am always getting confused as to which hormone is which and how to spell them?


----------



## amberboo

Good on you Andrea, I am also on the loosing weight battle, and these drugs dont seem to help but will keep going. As for the clomid supply, I pay for mine and the cost of the drugs is really cheap, I know the scans cost money so if you dont get NHS help then they will need paying for but dont worry about the cost of the actual drug. It was cheaper buying them privately than it would be to pay the NHS prescription charge.

Spoke to my specialist this AM, I am amazed by this service, I rang the mobile for his nurse and she is away and these is a message saying to call the specialist direct on his mobile, he answered straight away, told me what to do and said that any problems I must call him direct and it doesn't matter if it is the weekend or not. Very impressive.

As the out of hrs GP said, I cannot mess about with Oestrogen (easier said than done when having fertility treatment LOL)  

Aparently the Climaval which I can no longer take was to build up a lining I have to unfortunately skip this step.
The next step is Noresthisterone, this was to be 3 tabs per day for 2 weeks, I have now been told to take 1 a day for 3 days, then 2 a day for 3 days then the remainder of the pack at 3 per day.
I should then hopefully bleed and then start the Clomid.

I am just about to take it and and in all honesty I am petrified of it, I have to watch for similar side effects but hopefully starting it slowly will reduce the risk. So here goes, Not half as exciting as it all was a few days ago but in a way I supose in a way it is better to get my 1st kick in the teeth early on so I can start getting used to the no doubt more that are heading my way. Ahh the joys of baby making LOL.

xx


----------



## JW3

Amberboo - that is great service from your specialist.  Hope you are ok.  I get a really bad reaction to progesterone and have just had to put up with it, so know kind of how you are feeling.  Tons of luck for this cycle.  This IF does take all the excitment out of this TTC doesn't it?


----------



## amberboo

Jenny W.

I think I will be OK on the Progesterone. IN my late teens I had a breast lump removed which they said could be down to Oestrogen from the pill so since then I have only ever taken the Mini pill and never taken Oestrogen since. I have always thought it didnt mix with me well and taking the Climaval proved the point. This Noretisterone is more Progesterone based (from what I can understand form readin about it online) So going from previous use of progesterone I am hoping it will be OK. 

Sorry to hear you suffer with Progesterone.


----------



## stavie

Hi amberboo. I had to take Noretisterone to bring on a bleed and it worked well. The only side effect that I got was that my boobs were so so so painful - im assuming this is from the progesterone(??)
Wanting baby - we are right behind you sweetie    
You are being so strong and you prob don't realise it but you are giving lots of postive influences to all ladies ttc on this board.

Bit of a me moment coming up -
I have had some spotting already with aches etc so know that the   is just around the corner. I also heard last night that a really good friend is 12 weeks pregnant. She emailed me coz she didnt want me to hear it on the grapevine. It has hit me hard coz although i knew they were thinking about having a baby, they kept changing their minds. Why do other people seem to just fall pg so quickly and easily??
Im happy for them but am feeling very bitter and need to shake myself out of that feeling. Its her birthday this week but i cant face celebrating with her coz it will be the first time all our friends will have seen her since her news. How selfish am I? 
Sorry for being so negative but need a bit of support from ladies who understand.
I think the news has probably hit me hard as it came on the day i got spotting and period cramps!
Stavie x


----------



## dianne1985

Hello Everyone,

Stavie - im sorry to hear u r upset about ur friend. Think positive and it will soon be u!!!   

Does anyone know wen the 2ww begins? does it start from date of ovulation or from the cd21 blood test? At the min i am cd19/5dpo and go for cd21 bloods on wed. I ovulated on cd14. 

  Im confused - When do i test?!?!?!  

At the min i have been feeling fairly tearful  , always needing the loo, tired, sore nipples, stuffy nose, and bloated! 
Anyone else suffer the same I'm hoping its gonna b a good sign but have also read that preg signs r the same as af signs but im keeping my fingers crossed and    !

Dianne xxx


----------



## lesleyr

Thanks all, well still no letter but hey didnt expect it. Aww well i will keep on waitin.

Amber - fingers crossed 4 u wae these tablets hun hope they do the job 4 u xxx

Stavie - of course u feel that way hun its natural, but keep ur chin up hun n keep hinkin positive thoughts. Dont lock urself away from ur pals hun, pregnant or not we still need them at times hun xx. Just keep ur eyes on the prize hun n slap a smile on ur face wae ur pal then come here n ***** n grr after hun. I know its easier said than done, but pals r there thro thick n thin 4 each other u know. xxxxx

dianne - dont know if im right or not but i just assumed it was 2 wks after ovulation, but im just new 2 all of this fertility bumf so i could b assumin wrong lol. Ave u tried searchin the net??

wantinbaby - good on u hun keep ur chin up on this journey n dont give up hope hun. I check wae ur gp/clinic n c what they say as every1 is different. Good luck wae ur diet hun, im tryin 2 lose a stone n started a ridgid diet then that went pear shaped lol, so now decided no diet 4 me, just goin 2 cut portion sizes n eat healthier n plenty fruit n veg plus eat a brekkie, n try do some exercise(cant do 2 much as bad health). I hope u manage 2 lose the weight 4 u hun


Hope every1 else is ok, baby dust 4 all
xx


----------



## amberboo

Thanks for the info Stavie, I get v painfull boobs when I have a period so I am hoping if that is the only side efect I get I am a happy bunny, much better than the other side effects.

I';m sorry to hear you are sad about your friend, you are not being selfish, it is all part of this rollercoaster we are on. I also have a friend who told me she was pregnant 2 weeks ago, she also was not 100% sure they wanted to have a baby and now she is pregnant as much as she is happy she is also petrified, to be honest with this friend I have not felt annoyed about it but depending on my mood some pregnant people in the street really annoy me.  

Dianne, No help for you i'm afraid but here are some     thoughts for you


----------



## vickym1984

Have posted separately, but we have been referred for ivf/icsi due to male factor (poor morphs)

Probably start May 2010

Will still lurk and post a bit but will be in limbo until then as unless clomids kick started my ovaries, I won't be ovulating reguarly


----------



## dianne1985

Awww Vicky - Good Luck with the IVF/ICSI ill keep everything crossed for you!

Bet ur getting sick of waiting!!!

Hopefully this will work for you      

Dianne x x x


----------



## lesleyr

good luck vicky, fingers crossed 4 u hun xx


----------



## dianne1985

Hey guys,

Im off for my cd21 blood test - wish me luck!!!

Dianne x x x


----------



## amberboo

Fingers crossed Dianne


----------



## cherry2001_uk

hi all i just thought i would update i am def pregnant now im so shocked as it was only my first month of clomid it took 5months last time im about 5 weeks so early days will be glad once i get to 12 weeks. Heres some baby dust for everyone


----------



## Angels4Me

Hello all

New to this thread but want to find out a little about clomid, have never taken clomid or been offered by consultant. Had one ivf with oe in Feb - bfn

I had dream last week which feaked me out. I remembered vividly as a awoke...."IT'S CLOMID OR NO BABY".  That was it short and sweet but definately loud and clear. I have never been offered clomid as apparently i ovulate...I assume I do as i use ovu sticks.  Now got to try and find out if its worth me taking - any help much appreciated ! especially as im now 44!

angels


----------



## dianne1985

Congratulations!!! Im due to test on friday so im hoping for that bfp!!!


cherry2001_uk said:


> hi all i just thought i would update i am def pregnant now im so shocked as it was only my first month of clomid it took 5months last time im about 5 weeks so early days will be glad once i get to 12 weeks. Heres some baby dust for everyone


----------



## lesleyr

OMG cherry congrats hun thats great sohappy 4 u xxx Gives me hope as im just waitin 2 start clomid.

Dianne - good luck hun wae ur bloods n ur testin, fingers crossed 4 u xxx

Welcome angels4me

Well so not amused!!!!!!!!!!! dp was on phone 2 gp 2day so i thought hey stuff it i will just ask n c if they had got any letter from cons yet, she looked n nope not received nehing. She then says it could take up 2 2mnths!!! 2   'in months 4 a piece of paper 2 b typed!!!!!! grrrr. Neway,i was like ok no probs atleast i know now n was ok that it would prob b december b4 any bms.

Then 2day went on2 another thread im in, 4gettin id asked if ne1 who'd seen my cons could tell me how long they waited 4 their letter etc etc. Was a reply from a girl i knew sayin that a girl she'd told me bout had received her letter n she'd find out when she received it. What really   's me off tho is that SHE was seen on same day as us BUT she her appoinment was after ours!!!! I was like grrr!!!!!! |So not amused now!!! Mind u gettin angry so doesnt help but hey xxx


Baby dust 2 all xx


----------



## cherry2001_uk

Angels4me I think with clomid even if you do ovulate it just gives your eggs a boost so can help you I would look into it. I've managed to concieve twise on it fingers crossed 4 u.

Diane1985 I've got everythin crossed for you that its bfp xxx


----------



## Angels4Me

Barts wouldnt give me. I have seen dr gorgy at fertility academy, maybe i should ask him


----------



## JW3

Cherry - big congrats hun, great news - lets have some more bfps on here

Angels - do you know why Barts would not give you any clomid?  Its worth looking into though with your other dr to see if its an option for you.


----------



## ali80

Hi everyone!Thankyou for all your lovely replies, it has been helpful and reassuring to know that i'm not alone in this awful journey!! Congratulations cherry, it's reassuring that a bfp can happen on clomid, hope it all goes well! Nothing too exiting to report from me, and now on cd19, so it's just a waiting game really. I used opk this month but they all came up as neg's!! Does this mean the clomid messed them up or that i didn't even ov Where i live you only get a scan and bloods done on your 1st cycle! My results were really promising, showing 2 dominant follies!! So not sure what to make of the opk's really I suppose i'll find out next week!!! Good luck for your test tomorrow Dianne, fingers crossed. Hope you get sorted soon Angels and finally get started!


----------



## pupz

Hi Ali80

It is perfectly possible that you have missed your surge even though using opk's. Whilst not that usual it is possible for the surge to last less than 24 hours so if you are testing only once a day and 24 hours apart then that could be what has happened.

Always having neg opk's therefore does not mean necessarily that you are not oving. 

Also just as an aside this month the exact same happened to me and I thought either I had not ov or had missed the surge but on a whim tested on cd 22 and there was the smiley face. V odd as contrary to previous cycles and in fact contrary to a cd9 scan that like you showed promising follies that should have popped at cd14 or 15. No idea what that is all about and bloods have confirmed that certainly before cd 22 I did not ov.

So I guess what I am saying is you may have missed your surge or you may be ov really late so I think you should just keep testing and in the future have bms at roughly approp times and not rely solely on the opk's.

Good luck

Px


----------



## cherry2001_uk

this cycle just gone i did ovulation tests every day in the time i shud be ovulating and i never got a positive yet im pregnant so i must of ovulated in that time so fingers crossed 4 u xx


----------



## Angels4Me

when i went to barts earlier in the year wouldnt give me clomid as i ovulate, but i felt it may well be a case of we are not treating you anyway as over 40....didnt explain anything other than i ovulate

Will cost me £90 just to ask cons. was going to see him in nov re ivf but would consider clomid before that

Wondering about trying isoflavines (anyone know if safe to take with dhea?) as natural alternative to clomid

angels


----------



## lesleyr

hey all hope all is well

Dianne hope u got the result u wanted 2day hun xx

Angel I dont ave a clue hun u would need 2 ask ur cons or a nurse/gp 2 c if its ok 2 take. Hope u get what u want soon

Ali - fingers crossed 4 next wk hun

Baby dust 2 all

xxx


----------



## cherry2001_uk

dianne fingers crossed u get the positive result today ive got everythin crossed 4 u xx

angel ive never heard of that you ort to research it on the internet see if its gives you a bit more insight into it xx


----------



## Angels4Me

cherry do you mean isoflavines. There is a thread on FF on soy isoflavines alternative to clomid


----------



## cherry2001_uk

yea ive never heard of them ill have to have a look also im trying to put one of the lilypies onto my posts how do i do it im struggling lol xx


----------



## Angels4Me

cheery, when you go to lilipie site, fit out steps 1-3 then you will see the html below which you cut an paste into the profile are here -  hope that  helps. I have to keep changing my lilipie as cycle keeps changing length each month (used to be 28 days spot on) age catching up with me 

angels


----------



## dianne1985

Hey Everyone

Test day is next fri lol i get my blood results on monday then do test on fri so hopefully will be a good week!

Dianne xxx


----------



## cherry2001_uk

sorry i thought it was today good luck for next week xx


----------



## ali80

Thanks for the advice and reassurance pupz and cherry. We had bms every other day from cd9 to cd19, so hopefully should of been lucky this month!!


----------



## lesleyr

lol dianne oh well fingers crossed 4 next fri lol.

fingers crossed ali hun.

Ok well update time!!!!!!

Got a nice surprise in post 2day!!!! Finally got letter in YEAH!!!!  Still looks like its gona b dectho b4 we can activily start tryin 4 a baby. Will take bout 2/4 wks b4 i get an appointment wae my gp, then ave 2 wait 4 appointment 2 get a pregnancy test done(lol i know) then ave 2 wait 4 results then ave 2 wait another few wks 4 appointment wae gp. Then ave 2 start provera(hink thats how u spell it) then wait 4 af 2 show her face(dreadin this but needs 2 b done) then start clomid. We r meant 2 b goin 2 c cons again in jan but if dont start clomid til dec i will postpone appointment til feb time. Cons has asked gp 2 prescribe me provera n clomid 50mg 4 4mnths. Question, will gp up my clomid dose every month its not successfull? or just if im not ovulatin? Or somehing else??  Ive 2 take provera twice a day, thought it was only 1 tab a day but oh well. How fast will this bring on a period?? Im actually feelin kinda calm, which is surprisin me big time!! Honestly thought id b climbin the wall when i got the letter in. Just rollin on december now so we can start bms, well december being realistic.

Baby dust 4 all n hope every1 is ok 

xx


----------



## JW3

Lesley - the GP will only up the dose if you are still not ovulating.  If you ovulate but is bfn, it is probably just chance and you just need to keep going another few months at the same dose.  My dose was actually put down after the first month to 25mg and I managed to ovulate with that.  If the dose was upped you could end up over-stimming if you do ovulate on 50.  Will you be getting any scans?

Hi everyone, I am still reading all the time, just not posting on here much


----------



## amberboo

Only me,



I start my Clomid in a few weeks and and wondering about over stimming, I am starting on 50mg x 2 per day from day 2-6 and am a little confused as to the problem with over stimming. I understand that there is the risk of multiple births but it seems to be spoken about in a very negative way leading me to think there may be more of a problem with over stimming, I have searched the net but am unable to find the answers I am looking for.

Can some one please advise what the situation with clomid induced over stimming can be.

Thanks


----------



## dianne1985

Hi Lesley,
So happy 4 u that u finally got ur letter!!! December wil fly round!
I took provera but only 1 tab a day and it took me 11 days for af to show!
I get my cd21 blood test results back tomorrow so ill find out if i actually ovulated on my 1st go - so fingers crossed!

Dianne xxx


----------



## JW3

Amberboo - there is also a risk of OHSS but I think this is very low with clomid.  When I overstimmed on clomid I had 3 follicles which I suppose isn't too many for some but personally I decided I didn't want to risk triplets due to high rate of miscarriage and the problems the babies may have in later life if you have three.  I am only 32 my clinic said if I was 40 they probably would have advised to go ahead.


----------



## amberboo

Thank you for your reply, Makes much more sense now. I wasnlt sure what OHSS is but have now googled it so understant the problems with really over stimming. 

2 I can deal with but 3 or 4 would be just too damn scary.

Fingers crossed for 1 healthy egg that finds it's was to a swimmer in a few weeks then.

I go on holiday the very last day I take the Norethisterone so should start bleeding a few days into my holiday and start the clomid there, I am pretty nervous following the side effects from the climaval I took and had to stop taking last week but fortunately am only going to portugal and only for 6 days, fingers crossed I get no major side effects whilst on hols.


Great news on your letter Leslie


----------



## dianne1985

Just got my blood test results today and my progestrone levels were 96 so i defo ovulated! Fingers crossed for that positive test on friday now!!!


----------



## wanting baby

FOR YOU DIANNE X X


----------



## Angels4Me

Can i ask where you all get clomid from, your gp or fertility consultant? Just wondering as i will have to pay another £90 to as my cons. and want to see him again nov anyhow....meanwhile would like to try clomid

thanks for your comments

angels


----------



## lesleyr

Jenny - ive just 2 get cd21 blood test hun, no scans. Thanks hun, wasnt sure. I thought it was that but thought it was best 2 ask. xxx


Dianne - thanks hun. Yeah ave read that most people take between a wk n a wk n a half b4 the get af. Aww tahts great that u ovulated hun!!! im well chuffed 4 uXXXXXX Roll on that bfp on fri. Atleast u know u r ovulatin hun, which means if no luck this time theres still next time hun. ive got everyhing crossed 4 u. xx. 

Angels4me - I saw fertility cons, he wrote 2 my gp askin him 2 prescribe me clomid. Some gps will prescribe u clomid waeout seein a cons tho, just depends on gp etc etc.

Right very very very very very very stupid question now ok lol. Right i know bout my cd 21 bloods but when can i actually test 2 c if im pregnant or not?? Ive not seen nehing bout that time line lol. I know its a silly question, im thinkin bout day 28-30 but not sure if im right or not. 

Baby dust 2 all u ladies. Hope every1 is ok.

Me n dp just need 2 decide when 2 start clomid. Phoned 2day n made appointment wae gp n its not til the end of oct(shes a very very busy gp), then will prob b another wk or 2 b4 can get blood tests 4 a pregnancy test, then another wk wait 4 results then another 4wk wait 4 appointment 2 c gp again. so realistically it looks like its gona b new yr b4 i get an af. So me n dp r actually contenplatin me startin provera 2nd wk of jan now as xmas is usually so hectic 4 us n we r avin my stepson 4 xmas this yr so dont wana b moody n spoil it 4 him if u know what i mean. But at same time im look i just wana start as soon as i get tabs. Im so torn. dp is sayin its up 2 me xxx


----------



## cherry2001_uk

Hey I got prescribed it from my gp but I had been on it before through a fertility consultant so I think that's y he did have u been on it before.


----------



## dianne1985

When i got up tis morning i noticed a light brown spotting, could this be implantation or sign of af? im 12dpo today


----------



## cherry2001_uk

It could well be implantation bleeding u ort to get one of those first response tests I think u cn test 6 days early with them hope u r xxx


----------



## JW3

If anyone is testing early I will be back later with the pee stick police.  Dianne - stay away from the pee sticks.  Good luck though hope this is your turn.

Lesley - my clinic told me to test on cd35 if no AF, but I usually test around cd31

Angels - I got my clomid from my consultant that way I got the scans as well on the NHS.


----------



## dianne1985

I really hope it is! im due to test on friday so ill try n keep away from pee sticks until then lol


----------



## pupz

Dianne-good luck on friday.

Only news from me is that my dh's father died today after a short battle with cancer. Not unexpected but that doesn't make the loss any less. 

I was 2 tabs into this cycle of clomid so I have just stopped them for this cycle at least. Will be the least on dh's mind. Didn't seem much point in wasting them and I guess I can always use them another time as a booster-just hope it won't mean I stop ov again in the interim and it all takes a while to get going again.

Px


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Pupz - Just wanted to say that I'm really sorry to hear about your father in law.  My dad has terminal cancer so your news struck a chord.  

Dianne - all the best for Friday, how exciting, sending you much    

Hi to everyone  

Loopdy xxx


----------



## dianne1985

Thank You everyone!

pupz really sorry to hear about ur father in law hope things get better soon!

Dianne xxx


----------



## lesleyr

pupz so sorry 4 ur loss hun. Well its expected or not it doesnt take away from the pain hun. Clomid usually stays in ur system 4 a month or so so hopefully it wont affect u ovulatin hun xxx

Dianne - yeah it could b implantation hun, im so hopin it is 4 u hun xxxx

Jenny -thanks hun, i just didnt ave a clue so thanks 4 tellin me xxxx


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Hope everyone is ok? 

Just wanted to drop by to say a big       for you Di for tomorrows test x have everything ncrossed for you hun x x

Im only on cd 11 so getting ready for some BMS have decided to try every 3rd day so bms tomnorrow and then hopefully on Sunday when i ov. DH count has always been ok since going private a couple of tests prior were not as good as they should be so although Chelsfield have said he is ok we obviously wanna get the best result.

     that it does the trick for us this month otherwise will have to speak to consultant over the phone and   he lets us have another perscription for another 3 months x x

Andrea
x x x


----------



## dianne1985

Good Luck Andrea!!!   this is your month!!!

My hopes have gone now spotting has turned into af!

Looks like test day on fri will now be 1st day of 2nd round of clomid!

Hopefully next time will be my time 

Dianne xxx


----------



## cherry2001_uk

hey so sorry to hear af came fingers crossed for next month for u, least u know u ovulated xxx


----------



## ali80

HI everyone, hope your all ok! 
Dianne - sorry af showed up, it feels like a kick in the teeth when you spend all month feeling so positive doesn't it. My af also showed up yesterday. I was really upset, dh said he didn't know what to say!! Bless him!! I suppose we just have to pull ourselves together and get the clomid out again! Here come the sleepless nights.
Andrea - Enjoy your weekend  
Pupz - sorry to hear about your recent news, things have a habit of knocking us when we're down don't they!! Hope your ok?
Lesley - Have you made any decision about when to start?
Good luck to anyone else i have missed, I'm only just getting used to posting!   to us all!!


----------



## Aenor

Hi everyone, hope it's OK if I just wander in here and join you?
I'm on my first cycle of Clomid and I know this is a very basic question, but how soon can I do a HPT?? I was thinking maybe day 28? Things seem to have gone fairly well and judging by basal temperature, I probably ovulated on day 14. Is there any point testing sooner than day 28? It's day 24 today, my temperature has been well up for 10 days, and I'm OBSESSED!!!
Thanks and best wishes and babydust to all,
Aenorx


----------



## lesleyr

Dianne - sorry af appeared hun but as i said b4 atleast u r reactin well 2 clomid n ovulatin hun so the count down 4 that bfp is on hun n just round the corner hun xxxxxxx

aenor - im not sure hun when where u told 2 test?? I wasnt told nehing but was told on here cd35 if no af but the lady(jenny) tested on cd31 xx

ALi - so sorry af showed hun. fingers crossed 4 next time hun xxxx

wantin baby - i was told that if sperm is normal then u can ave bms as much as u want so u can ave bms more than every 3 days if u want. fingers crossed 4 u hun xxx

Ali - Well i hink weve decided 2 wait til beg of jan, well actually we decided the other night 2 wait til jan so that its less stressfull n the busy period has past. Plus it will only b an extra couple of wks. But now weve said that im now like hmmz i wana start when i get the tabs stuff it if i need 2 take them over xmas etc etc lol. SO back at square 1 lol lol xx


----------



## pupz

Oh , Dianne so sorry to hear your news. Too many af's showing up on this thread just now.....

Welcome Aenor. Don't ask me about testing-I think you are either an early tester or not and I certainly am!!

Thanks for all your kind words re my father in law. The funeral is on saturday and everyone is still busy so I think after that there will be a bit of a crash.

Px


----------



## ali80

Hi everyone. I have been thinking about when I first started the initial IF investigations and have remembered something about prolactin levels My first blood test for this had to be repeated as it was very high (nearly 100?). After repeating the test it was still slightly raised but had come down a lot. Does anyone know if this would still be effecting my chances of a bfp even though I'm on clomid?? I suddenly feel like I'm wasting my time with clomid if the prolactin is still effecting my fertility!!

Welcome Aenor, good luck with your journey.   Not sure about the testing sorry??


----------



## cherry2001_uk

It depends how long ur cycle is the best time will be the day ur af is due but saying that I tested early and it came up a very faint positive so really its down to what u prefer really although I'm very impasionant lol good luck xx


----------



## Aenor

Thank you Cherry, Ali, Pups, Lesley.
Not sure I'll last much longer than day 28 without going stark raving mad.

Sigh.

Aenorx


----------



## dianne1985

Good Luck Aenor! dont give in to tempation ull only feel gutted if its neg! at least if u dont know uve still got hope!


----------



## ali80

I don't get chance to get to cd 28, clomid has shortened my cycle length from about 31 days to just 24!! So I always get af before i even get chance to think about buying a hpt!!!!


----------



## lesleyr

ali - dont ave a clue hun, its gobble di gock 2 me hun lol. Im rubbish wae stuff like that 2 b hoest,even though its stuff in my body 2 lol. Have u tried trawlin the internet 4 info hun? Somehing might pop up bout it xxx

Aenor - i know its hard hun but u dont want a false neg or gettin a neg then hinkin hmmz i will try again in a few days then get the same it will break ur heart twice plus b a waste of a test. Hang off 4 as long as u can hun, just keep distractin urself n keep busy. I know its easier said than done xxx


----------



## ali80

Thanks Lesley, I've posted the same question on another part of this site, just want to put my mind at ease really! I have no idea about all that sort of stuff either, should of listened to the cons more!! That'll teach me! Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Shellebell

As far as I know if you had prolactin issues they should be keeping an eye on the levels whilst doing any fertility treatment or tcc. 
I kinda remember it being part of the piturity gland, which is the main centre for regulating hormones   

Perhaps if you have a chat with your clinic rather than 'googling' it, you might get a few horror stories that are not relevant (as has happened on this site soooo many times before  )


----------



## Le-anne

Hi Ladies 

How is everyone? Hope you are all well. Sorry I haven't been around much the past few weeks but the whole ttc thing was just getting a bit much for me and I needed a break from thinking about it 24/7. I guess you can all identify with that. I have had a boost of positivity this afternoon though....We have been taking a month off clomid this month as we have relocated and wasnt able to find a new clinic quick enough to start my next cycle. I was convinced this month would be a write off but bought some opk's in vain hope that I might ovulate naturally this month.....and I have!!!    I honestly can't believe it as really didn't think I would ovulate on my own as I haven't in SO long. Anyway I know its no where near as exciting as a bfp but it means so much to me to not feel 'broken' this month. So we are gonna get on with the bms in a big way and hope and pray this is our month!!!              

I am gonna have a read back now and catch up on what I missed. Any bfp??


----------



## lesleyr

leanne wayhey u!!!! congrats on ovulatin on ur own hun thats fab news n yeah i know what u mean by sayin ur bodies not as broke as u thought. Theres a few people ive read bout on here ovulatin on a month off of clomid then fallin pregnant. Good luck wae the bms hun heres hopin u get ur bfp on ur month off clomid xxxxx

lol ali yeah i know what u mean, but sometimes the cons do go on n on bout stuff n our brains do switch off lol. HOpe u get an answer back soon xxx

Well im just enjoyin chillin n relaxin as ss is back at his mums til thurs so thats 5/6days of quiet time as weve had him 4 n 1/2wks. SO 2night gona relax eat cakes n watch x factor n maybe ave a glass of wine or bottle lol. Hope every1 is ok xxx


----------



## dianne1985

Congrats Le-Anne!!! I bet yr really excited! Ill keep my fingers crossed for u!!!
Dianne xxx


----------



## wanting baby

Hey girls 

Well just a quick update for you have been checking daily with my Clear blue digital ov test, yesterday morning had the magical 3 bars showing so had 3 day sperm BMS, tested again this morngin and still 3 bars so gonna try BMS tonight as well.

I ma thinking i am on target !      that we have done all we can, gonna start my brazil nuts tonight as well (as forgot i had them ) for the dreaded 2 wk wait x 

Good luck everyone, lets hope we get those much longed for BFP soon

Love

Andrea 
x x x x


----------



## lesleyr

fingers crossed 4 u wantin baby hun hope u get a huge bfp xxx


----------



## wanting baby

Morning Girls

I SO SO SO                      that this is our month had BMS las night on our 3 bar. Today it has bone down to 2 bar so looks like we did all we could on those 2 days. Better start on the brazils now . Is there anythign else that is supposed to aid fertilization and implantation ?

i just looked at my status and on next week will be 1 year since our 1st IVF cycle, it really doent seem that long ago, but living your life 2 weeks at a time i guess time can fly.

I have everything crossed fro all of us for this month, and hopefully our prayers will be answered x x x

Love 

Andrea
x x x


----------



## dianne1985

Fingers crossed Andrea i really hope this month is for you!     

Dianne xxx


----------



## lesleyr

wantin baby - i have everyhing crossed 4 u hun, sounds like uve done everyhing by the book hun. Now its just a waitin game. Heres hopin u get that bfp hun xxx

Hope every1 is ok n doin well xxx


----------



## Le-anne

Thanks Girls  Its been a really big boost of positivity right when I need it most  

Andrea - Good luck honey hoping and praying this is your month!        

To everyone else afternoon and hope you are all having a good day x


----------



## lucyluce

Hi 
How is everyone? 

I am on my 2ww now. Due a blood test next fri to find out if I ovulated. Its only my first Clomid cycle. Had the cycle tracking and day 10 the largest follicle was 16mm, Day 13 it was 24mm with a 'beautiful lining' then day 15 it was 30mm so was worried about it being a cyst but by day 17 it had gone so hoping i Ovulated. 

Luv Lucy xx


----------



## lesleyr

lucy thats great hun ive got my fingers crossed 4 u hun hope u ovulated n get a bfp hun. Im due 2 start clomid 2 aswell, was meant 2 b dec/jan time but we r def doin it jan now as means xmas n new yr etc will b by wae so less stress(well start provera jan so could b end of jan/feb time b4 i start clomid. Hope clomid works 4 u xx


----------



## lucyluce

Thank you hun. It is really nerve racking isn't it. 

How are you? Are you nervous or excited about starting the Clomid? xxx


----------



## lesleyr

Im abit of both 2 b honest lucy. I wasnt expectin 2 start treatment until atleast april/may time but appointment came round sooner than expected. We were due 2 start takin the tabs dec but as dec is hectic time 4 us plus got dp's 2 yr old son i didnt wana b takin tabs over xmas n new yr n b moody or ave any other side effects n ruin xmas n new yr 4 every1(espec as no family members no only 2 pals). So 2nd wk in jan we r starin provera tabs then its just a waitin game 2 get af 2 take clomid. I cant wait 2 get started, thank god ive got my sensible head on or id b ruinin xmas 4 every1 by takin them over xmas lol lol. Im desperate 4 kids so much so is my partner but we know its 4 the best 2 wait til mid jan. Plus i hardly get periods had 2 periods in 20mnths, had 1 july n now got 1 again so thats roughly 12wks apart. If that carries on means my next period should b mid dec n who knows i may get a natural bfp. Im still startin fertility treatment jan/feb regardless of whether i get period or not. 

How r u findin it?? Hows the side effects? How u findin ur 2ww?  xx


----------



## Aenor

Just wanted to say hello again. Hope everyone's surviving the stress? The things we put ourselves through!!

No change here. I'm still obsessed with this whole thing and it's driving me nuts. It's day 27 and I'm going to test tomorrow (although there's a little voice in a corner of my mind whispering go-and-get-a-pee-stick!!! Confession: I tested yesterday. Too early, I know, so of course it was a BFN. But at least I had an 'excuse' for it being BFN! My temperature is still up so I'm still hoping. Just don't know how the hell I'll cope with work this week...

Babydust to all...
Aenor xxx


----------



## dianne1985

Good Luck Aenor!!!


----------



## lucyluce

Hi hun
Well I found days 2 - 6 of clomid taking awful. I was so moody, angry upset etc... but then it stopped. I had cycle tracking which went ok but found it hard as at first it seemed to go well, then it seemed like they got too big at 30mm and we thought they would be cysts and I would have had to stop the treatment for at least a month, anyway it had gone so prob was a follicle so now i am on the 2ww and its ok so far. Im just keeping really busy. Had a full weekend with my partner and bought a new car so been very busy. Havent touch a drop of drink so hoping that will help and taking my vitamins etc... 

How are you? Have you been in touch with anyone with success stories of clomid?

xxx


----------



## lesleyr

lucy - fingers crossed 4 u hun i really hope u get a bfp hun. yeah ive read n spoke 2 people n most seem 2 get mood swings from it n lack of sleep n sweats etc etc. They said it was best 2 take it at night bout half an hr 2 an hr b4 goin 2 bed that way u sleep thro symptons. Yeah theres loads of success stories hun. Ive joined the clomid thread n theres loads of people in there that ave had success wae clomid, some a few times. Ive found it a great thread u should try it aswell. Yeah im ok hun just tired but fine got a full day 2mrw so will chill after that. xx

God huge blonde moment there lol. just realised that i wrote join the clomid thread when we r in the clomid thread rofl . god trust me eh lol

Aenor - good luck hun xx


----------



## serenfach

Ello all  

I'm a Ex Clomid chick.. but I still read in here from time to time  Just wanted to wish you all the best of luck!  There are lots of us Ex Clomid crazies around the board, so if you have any burning questions, just ask Xx


----------



## ali80

Hi everyone, haven't posted for a while on the thread, and it took me a while to catch up!!! Lots of stuff going on, so I'll try to make sure i don't miss anyone out!
Serenfach - Thanks for the advise, it's reassuring to know there are others on here who have been in the same boat.
Aenor - Bad luck on your bfn, its hard to accept and I usually spend a few days wondering why and sulking!
Le-anne - Don't think we've chatted before, but congrats on ov by yourself! Fingers crossed for this month.
Andrea - HI, not sure if we have chatted either, but good luck! Hope you bfp is not far away.
Lucyluce - Hi, How is your 2ww?? I hate waiting to find out if it positive or not!
Dianne and Lesley- Hi, how are you both? Hope this month is being good to you both and that you are both feeling very positive.  
Quick update from me, i'm currently on cd 9, so going to try and have some bms this week!! Not sure if I feel positive or not this month  , just wish we weren't in this awful position!


----------



## JW3

Ali - sending some positive vibes your way      just remember that lots of people do get bfps after several months on clomid, it can work


----------



## dianne1985

Hi Ali, 
I'm on cd6 at the min and just took my last tablet. Will just have to see how things go. 
Good luck to u 4 this cycle  
Dianne xxx


----------



## ali80

Hi Jenny, Thanks for the positive vibes, it's nice to hear that clomid does work! I just cant imagine getting a bfp! I've spent so long wishing for one that it wouldn't seem real! 
Dianne, good luck for your cycle too!


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Yeha i knwo how you feel Ali, i just cant ever imagine it happening as its been so long. Im on my 3rd cycle of Clomid and on CD19 so just starting the delightfull 2 ww.

This cycle has been slightly different, i do feel so much more relaxed and was not counting any of my days until this mornign when i had to check what CD i was on, i am hoping that as i am more relaxed (you knwo as everyone keeps telling me) perhaps things will be different           i haev also changed my work place this week which is a MASSIVE help only 15 mins away from home and hardly any work to do   my place is non stop, so hoping that i can really chill out. I ma going to try n stay for a couple of weeks - not sure if it will work but the manager i am covering, his wife is due tomorrow, so can shoot off at any time. so it is best that i am there to cover really     

Anyway Girls how have you all been ? i cant belive that we are now in October   only about 12 weeks till xmas   im not sure how i feel about xmas this year, i was so certain when having IVF that i would either be pregnant or have a baby by now that it feels kinda wierd. BUT there is time and who knows ?? what a most amazing xmas present   

Well i haev gotta go now as i am leaving in 15 mins to go to lovely, i am actually excited and love it (makes a change)

Have a good day everyone, catch up soon

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## dianne1985

Hey Andrea,

I know exactly how u feel, i work in a nusery and have been sent to cover in a different one for a month, the change has done me the world of good and has helped take my mind of it. I was talking to one of the girls there and she is going through the clomid journey too so was really nice to have someone to talk to that understands and feels the same as i do.
Hopefully we will all get out bfp before christmas!!!
Fingers crossed!
Dianne x x x


----------



## ali80

How strange i work in a nursery too!!! Spend my living looking after other peoples children and yearning for one of my own! I too have just moved rooms in our nursery,  and I'm loads more chilled out this cycle, less stress in my new room! A change is as good as a rest they say! One of the girls I now work with has just told me she too has pcos so we have been helping each other alot. Just when you think no-one else understands! lol.
We started ttc before christmas 2007, so it was awful last christmas when nothing had 'happened', now I cant believe we are about to face our next christmas with no child to share it with again! Like you Dianne, and all other clomid girls, we can still cross our fingers for an alcohol free festive season because we WILL have BFP's!


----------



## Mancy

Hello, I'm new here and after some advice ...

I'm was asked to take Clomid days 2-6 and currently on day 4.  My clinic have just cancelled my DI cycle for this month (I'm furious - long story) so I guess I should just stop taking the Clomid - there's no reason to continue to take until day 6 if tx is cancelled, is there?

Thanks and apols for butting in!

M


----------



## lesleyr

mancy - welcome hun. I would just carry on if i was u. U never know u could get a natural bfp hun. Good luck xx


----------



## Mancy

Hi Lesleyr - not unless it's an immaculate conception.  I'm single, using donor sperm!  Think I'll just stop taking them - no point putting myself through these horrid side effects for nothing.    

Thanks for the welcome though.

M


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Mancy,

I don't normally post here but saw your post - sorry your clinic cancelled this month, happened to me last month, it's horrible.  I don't see any point in carrying on taking them if it's definately not going to happen  .  I'm having DIUI too - day 2 for me tomorrow so starting clomid.  Hope it works out for you next month.

I'm not sure what are clomid side effects, hormones or treatment stress - I just feel all over the place sometimes, and so tired.

Good luck everyone!


Jovi x


----------



## lesleyr

mancy doh silly me didnt even notice u'd said di lol. Huge blonde moment there rofl . Yeah id skip it then hun. But all the best anyway


----------



## dianne1985

ali80 said:


> How strange i work in a nursery too!!! Spend my living looking after other peoples children and yearning for one of my own! I too have just moved rooms in our nursery, and I'm loads more chilled out this cycle, less stress in my new room! A change is as good as a rest they say! One of the girls I now work with has just told me she too has pcos so we have been helping each other alot. Just when you think no-one else understands! lol.
> We started ttc before christmas 2007, so it was awful last christmas when nothing had 'happened', now I cant believe we are about to face our next christmas with no child to share it with again! Like you Dianne, and all other clomid girls, we can still cross our fingers for an alcohol free festive season because we WILL have BFP's!


Hi Ali 
Howz things going with you u ok Still enoying the new room change?
Dianne xxx


----------



## cherry2001_uk

hi this is nothing to do with any topics on here at the moment but ive been for an early scan today and one i wasnt as far gone as i thought and ive been paniking has anyone else had that. Also ive got a huge cyst growing on my right ovary its 86mm by 56 mm all they have said ooo its fine it shud shrink etc etc im so worried its untrue.

thankyou


----------



## dianne1985

Sorry Cherry i can't help you - really hope it does shrink though! xxx


----------



## Clare R

Hi Dianne, 

We're almost cycle buddies. I started Clomid on 4th Oct (CD2). My 6th round of Clomid. How are you finding this round? I've got my follie scan on Fri so praying for nice juicy follie(s)!

Clare xx


----------



## amberboo

Oh Clare, Im a week behind you, started my 1st course of Clomid (100mg a day) on the 12th Oct (day 2) and have my scan booked for Friday 23rd. 

Stupidly excited and trying so hard to not think it is definately going to work so I dont get a massive let down.

Just wondered is it stupid to have sex before the scan? or shoud we just go for it anyway?

No major side effects, hot flushes, headaches, feeling sick and mood swings but not as bad as I was expecting.

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## ali80

Hi Dianne, the room move has gone great, I'm feeling loads more relaxed than I have done for a while, so here's hoping for a bfp this month.I do keep getting told that stress wont help!!  
I also feel like we have been more relaxed this cycle, not constantly checking the calendar etc, I'm not even sure what cd I'm on! We don't receive scans or blood tests so we are left to work out when the best times are for bms! Hopefully the laid back approach this month will change everything??   for my lucky month and sending everyone lots of .


----------



## dianne1985

Good Luck Clare i really hope u got some big ones! I wish i had scans but just got the bloods on cd21. I'm feeling great this time had no s/e well not yet anyway - never got them til later on last cycle. Hoping for a bfp but dont think it will happen this month. Dont know why im just not feeling it this month!



Clare R said:


> Hi Dianne,
> 
> We're almost cycle buddies. I started Clomid on 4th Oct (CD2). My 6th round of Clomid. How are you finding this round? I've got my follie scan on Fri so praying for nice juicy follie(s)!
> 
> Clare xx


----------



## dianne1985

Good Luck Ali i really hope this is your month! Glad ur enjoying the new change xxx


----------



## Hope29

Hi Girls, well Im back on the clomid rollercoaster!! Got a lap in Sept and now this is my first clomid cycle since then! Only on cd6 and Im shattered tired... have no motivation at all... and to make matters worse I found out my friend had a baby girl (got pregnant on honeymoon!!) Im thrilled for her but make everything so real for me!! Anyway girls anyone on the same cd as me?? Im trying not to get too stressed about this cycle but its so hard!!!! xxxxx


----------



## JW3

Hope - Hiya had to crash in and say hello   .  Hope the lap& dye has worked some magic for you and you get lucky this time.  I know you've been waiting so long I really really hope this is your time    

Just yesterday I got a BFP on the ninth cycle I've had, so it can happen.  I really didn't think it was going to work and then it has.

Tons of babydust


----------



## amberboo

Congratulations Jenny thats great news.

Hope I'm 2 days behind you on cd4

What are the blood tests? what day do you need them and what do they tell you? I have only been told to go for a scan, no idea what it is gonna cost but I'm sure it isn't cheap, Having to go totally private as husband had a vasectomy followed by a subsequent succesful reversal. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## ali80

OMG Jenny, a BFP!!!! Thats fantastic news, congratulations!! You must be thrilled!!! x


----------



## dianne1985

Congratulations Jenny!!! Im over the moon for you!!!


----------



## lesleyr

aww jenny thats great news hun, well chuffed 4 u hun xxxxxxxxxx

Good luck every1 else xxx


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Firstly   CONGRATULATIONS    to you Jenny, well done - youve done it  

I kind a feel a bit bad now as i logged on this morning as i just needed someone to talk to   i feel so emotioal at the mo, i cant stop crying, i thinkit is th ehormones as i am on cd 26 today. I feel that i just wanna give up, i have been so relaxed this cycle and feeling very positive not even knowing what cd i was on until i looked the other day post a message. All of a sudden i feel pjust feel that i am heading for another BFN, i knwo i shouldnt think like that but i am just so tired of all of this, 3 failed IVF cycles and 2 failed Clomid, probably making a 3rd in a couple of days time. I knwo that this is my sistuation and there is absolutely nothing that i can do to change any outcome btu i really have had enough and feel that i am not even coping well now within myself           i i am begining to worry abotu my own state of mind asnd have asked myself how much more of this s**t can i take. Why all of a sudden i feel like ths i am not sure, it is prob becauase i have another couple of days and then the whole cycle begins again!!!!

I feel so terrible that i am spolit Jennys excitment, i am so sorry hun i shouldnt have posted such a negitive message after your great news x Your BFP does give us so much hope btu i just feel that i am fighting a losing battle, i have to go to work and put on ANOTHER brave face acting like nothing is wrong, when i really just wanna scream at th etop of my voice - its just so unfair, why me and cry till there ar no more tears.

Oh well onwards and upwards at east i have the 45 min drive to sort myself out x 

I AM TRULY SO SORRY FOR MY POST AND HOPE THAT I HAVE NOT UPSET OR ANNOYED ANYONE

Andrea


----------



## JW3

Andrea - really hope that you are feeling more positive soon.  I truly had no idea that I was pregnant and honestly was at the end of my tether too and felt like I couldn't go through anymore.  Go ahead and scream really loud.  

Amber - you know you can always appeal to your PCT for funding even if your DP has children, its worth a shot.  Scans cost about £100 each I think or some clinics do a package for about £350.  The 21 day blood test is to check progesterone levels this is another indicator of succesful ovulation.  You could always try to get your GP to do this blood test free of charge for you.  If it looks like you haven't ovulated then they may need to up the dose.


----------



## Sue74

OMG Jenny thats wonderful news           well done.

Ive followed your story on the clomid thread for ages, I'm so pleased for you hun.  wishing you a great 8 months

love suexxx


----------



## trixxi

Hi all....

Just popping in to say hi... I am just lurking at the  mo since I am still on a clomid break!!  

Hope your all doing ok ....

sending you lots of    

T xx


----------



## amberboo

Andrea, I really hope you are feeling a little better now, Just goes to show how these drugs can effect our mood, only a few days ago you were really really happy and now the opposite. Stupid pills, I cried earlier because my husband said he was off to take the dog for a walk, I actually burst into tear saying that he couldnt leave me cos I would miss him and the dog,  I can assure you I am so far from a needy person usually so can only blame it on the pills. All fingers and toes crossed that you get your BFP this month. 

Jenny, thanks for the info, I havent actually applied and been turned down I was just refered straight to private byt he GP and the COnsultant said I was not entitled to NHS anything as my husband had a vasectomy, I thought it odd as he has had the vasectomy reversed (paid for by us) and it worked so in effect it is as if he has never had it. I will make an appointment with the GP for something else I need to go for and will have a chat with her whilst there to see if she will give me some blood test forms nd see what she thinks re NHS help. Fingers crossed I will be one of the lucky ones and fall pregnant this cycle so money worries wont need to come into it.

Also I'm not sure why but my consultant didn't start me on 50mg he started me on 100mg so I'm hoping this dose will do the trick.


Good luck everyone.

Cheers


----------



## kdb

Hi Amber - I got several blood test forms from my GP for Day 21 Progesterone no problem.  Saved me £30 a pop!

Good luck!


----------



## amberboo

Thank you very much. I'l go 2moro.


----------



## lesleyr

Andrea - chin up i know its a long hard road(im just at the beginning so know whats going 2 happen n how hard its gona b). Hormones r all over the place hun wae ur tabs plus ur on ur 2ww which makes added pressure hun. We all need a blow out hun n a good cry n scream. Infact a huge gigantic 2yr old tantrum is what we need u know the 1s where we throw ourselves on the ground n kick n scream n cry n punch until weve no energy needed. U will get there hun. Unfortunatly at times we need 2 hit rock bottom before we can start lookin forward n seein hings in a more positive light, u will get there tho. Ur expected 2 ave down times hun but just mind its not u its the hormones n the clomid hun. Try avin a relaxin pamperin night or a girlie night or even just veg out wae ur other half. Just mind tho hun ur not alone, ur partner is there wae u all the way n so r we hun so never forget that. We r here 2 cry wae u, scream wae u, laugh wae u n listen n help u thro the best we can. xxx

Amber - fingers crossed 4 u hun xx


----------



## Hope29

YAAAAYYYYYY for Jenny...... You so deserve it hunny and you've been through so much... O I hope Im not too far behind you because Im so positive this cycle!! Aw I could cry Im so thrilled for you... must not blub in work!! lol... Keep in touch and keep me informed on how you are... Ive PM'd you aswelll xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Lesley, believe me I know exactly how you're feeling... there were times especially around the last CD20's that I was fit to scream cry shout etc!! And believe me I did and its better to get the emotions out because you'll only explode if you dont!

Amber cycle buddy.... Are you doing ovulation tests this cycle? I might get the clearblue smiley face one because those cheap ones drive me potty checking out if a line is a line etc!!!  

Anyway girls, have a great weekend... Im off to London to visit frineds so Dublin airport tonight with the girls before our flight YAY!!! Cant wait for a girlie weekend....

Big hugs and loads of positivity to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope29

Sorry girls.... mistake in name... I meant Andrea not Lesley but big hugs to you Lesley... sorry bout that girls, its the excitement of the weekend lol xxxxxxx


----------



## wanting baby

Hi Girls

Thank you all for you words of comfort, unfortunately i musy have known it was bad news as AF arrived tonight a day earlier than my normal  28 day clomid cycle. I am now the proud owner of 3 failed IVF attempts and 3 failed Clomid cycles                  

To say that i am beside myself with unconsoulable emotions i hate myself so much for not being able to hava baby, i dont really knwo what i am going to do. I told DH that AF was on her way and tried to act as if i wasnt bothered but wenbt upstairs and cried into a pillow so he wouldnt hear me, i think he may get so fed up with me walking around like an emotional wreck that i haev to try n stay calm and hope he doesnt leave me for a sane woman     i seem to spend my whole day wishing i wasnt here, hopign that something would happen to stop the hurt and the pain but it just doesnt go away.

I get so pleased when i see a BFP it always bring a smile to my face knowing that someones dream has come true x i dont want to bore you all with my depression but thought you aught to knwo as you had been so kind with the support you have given me.

I have no more Clomid left and no perscription left so not sure where i go from here, do i want to carry on ? i honestly dont know, if i dont i will never know, but if i do will i be able to deal with what lies ahead?nthe untilmate questions 

Anyway sorry i have  been a pain (yet again) Thank you all for listening 

Andrea


----------



## Bellini

I am so sorry hun... I too failed with clomid (ovulated but nothing happened) and we're 29 months down the line it just doesn't get any easier does it  

All you can do is too keep going until you run out of options... I do know that clomid gives you a boost that lasts past the time you take it (i.e. when I had a scan after my last clomid cycle it looked like I had ovulated naturally).

I like to look at those "miracle" BFP announcements where it seemed that all hope is lost and then a miracle happens and pray that's what happens to me... I wish that for you.

Take care of yourself.

Bellini xxx


----------



## dianne1985

Awwww Andrea im really sorry you feel like that, but at least u got ppl on her who u can rant to n will understand. It must be really awful for u, i know how gutted i was after my 1st round of clomid! I hate to imagine how ur feeling! 
My friend told me that she believes we r all meant to be mummies and that it will happen at the right time. 
When will u find out what happens next? There must be something else u can try, i know its gonna b really hard but try to stay positive (i know easier said than done) but it WILL happen one day and u will be a fantastic mum!

 Big Hugs  

Dianne x x x


----------



## ali80

Hi everyone. Andrea I'm not sure if I can say anything that is going to make you feel any better?! This whole ttc business is so heart breaking, and we are trying to deal with some nasty emotions that make us feel like life can't get any worse! I too have stages where I feel like i can never imagine having a positive day, but sometimes the fog clears and i remember that I have a wonderful husband, family and friends. I'm off to a 50th birthday party tonight of a close friend, she has terminal cancer. Having fought it off 3 times it has finally got her! I'm sure she would swap lives with any of us, and I try to think of her whenever I hear myself say life isn't fair. Sorry if this hasn't made you feel any better, I just try to keep everything in perspective when I feel down. Like Dianne said easier said than done!! Sending you and everyone else on this tough journey lots of   and  . ali x


----------



## lucyluce

Hi everyone
How are you?
Good i hope. Well my first cycle on clomid was negative. My period came on day 27 instead of day 31-34 so that was good. The down side was that because my follicle scanning thingy went on untill day 17 I only had my bloods taken on day 24, 3 days before I was due on. They said my level was 10 which is low for ovulation but saying that it was 3 days before my period so not the right time for the test. 
fINGERS crossed for the next cycle. I hope the shorter periods is a good sign xxx

Where is everyone else in their cycle. School hols next week so going to really chill out xxx


----------



## dianne1985

Hi Lucy
Im go for my cd21 bloods on friday so keeping fingers crossed it shows good results. My cycle shortened to 29 days last cycle n i had really good levels on cd21. Heres hoping this time it works!!! Good Luck to u too  
Dianne xxx


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

I am hoping to call my consultanmt today to get another 3 months supply of Clomid, i really wanna try to get him to do the perscription over the phone otherwise it will cost me £250 for a consultation.

As i am pushed for time and am unable to scroll through all of the recent posts, can someone tell me the name of the other drug that helps with Clomid and helps lose weight    

I heard the report on teh news that said that IVF is less likely to work if a woman is overweight, as i am overweight i am hopign that this is just the  thin gthat i need to help, weigthwatchers is good but i just dont have any motivation   which sounds really bad if that is th eone thing that is stopping me from getting  pregnant, i feel quite ashamed !

Thanks 

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## JW3

Andrea - some people also use metformin with clomid is this what you mean?  when i've seen my consultant privately after some tx he only charges me for a follow up appointment which is about half the price at £90, £250 sounds like a huge amount, hope you can avoid that.

It is hard losing weight isn't it especially when taking clomid.  I write myself cards to remind myself every day of the goal I am working towards and why and that helps me remember I need to stick with it.  I also write myself motivational notes like 'all this veg is really good for the baby' 'caffiene makes you age prematurely'

Yes I am totally bonkers but it does work.


----------



## cherry2001_uk

metformin helps u to loose weight with clomid i took that my first time round xx


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Thank you so much Jenny & Cherry i didnt get a chance to call him today but now i ma armed with this info hopfully it will sound liek i knwo what i am talking about     

Hoping that everyone is well, and keeping up that PMA   

Thanks

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## amberboo

Hope you are all OK and getting better news than me.

Had my folly scan this morning (day 13), lining 7.5, i was told anyting over 6 was OK. Right overy shows a couple of follies the largest being 7mm so not big enough, left over...... who knows it has gone missing, spent a good 30 mins looking for it, both internally and externally and it was no where to be seen 

I am now starting Clomid again for the next 5 days but only 50mg a day and go back for another scan next wednesday to hopefully find the left overy and find some fat follies on it.

Has anyone else had a 2nd course of clomid in the same cycle? it will mean that I have taken 100mg days 2 through 6 and 50mg a day days 13 through 17.

good luck everyone.

XX


----------



## lesleyr

just flyin visit 2 say hope every1 is doin ok, i will not b on this thread 2 much over next month or 2 since im now not startin clomid til jan. Well startin provera in jan so will either b jan or feb 4 clomid. Think im gona ask 4 metformin 2. I will pop in every so often tho 2 c how every1 is doin n check in wae ne news. Its just so grrrr my prescription is sittin there at gps aswell but oh well i need 2 b sensible 4 once i suppose xx


----------



## MissDayus2B

Hey everyone 

not been on here for a while...how is everyone?? Well i have some brilliant news i had a   yesterday !!

Only thing is i have really bad period like pains....is this normal??

xxxxxx


----------



## serenfach

Congrats Missdayus!        

I've bever had a BFP, but I;ve read many many times that having af pains are normal for lots of women 

Here's a to a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!


----------



## JW3

MissDayus2B - Massive congratulations that is great news.  Am really pleased for you.  Woohoo.

Don't worry about the pains, cramping is normal in early pregnancy and is something to do with womb expanding.  I am almost 6 weeks now & had a few pains a bit earlier on but they seem to have gone away now.


----------



## MissDayus2B

Im 7 weeks and 3 days today  still got pains xxxxx


----------



## cherry2001_uk

hi im 8 weeks 4 days and i still have period like pains its just ur uterus adjusting in size thats all completely normal congrats xxx


----------



## Sue74

MissDayus2B & cherry2001_uk       well done on your   . Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy

love suexxx


----------



## amberboo

Congratulations ladies on you BFP's. Wishing you great pregnancy's.

Got my 2nd scan in the monring to see if this 2nd batch of Clomid this cycle has kick started the overies and try and find the elusive left one. Very weird the clomid I took days 2-5 100mg a day didnlt have any major side effect on my mood just a little crying whilst laughing at my self for being  so  stupid but this lot of 50mg a day  from days 13 to 17 have turned me into a ***** from hell. my poor husband cant so anything right, I am angry at everything, off to see my mum today and I'm scared I'm gonna be nasty to her.

Good luck everyone
xx


----------



## amberboo

flying visit as just running out the door. Had 2nd follie scan this morning, Found left overy PHEW.

Unfortunately even after a 2nd 5 days of clomid the follies are only 7mm.

Consultant does not want to waste cycle so now I have  menopur  75 to inject myself with everyother day from 2moro then back for another scan next week.

Hoep everyone is good
xx


----------



## dianne1985

Hi all,
Got another   this round of clomid, so hoping its gonna b 3rd time lucky this time! I didn't think i wud b this month as had a lot going on and been really stressed out which i didnt think wud help! Gonna try n keep calm next month n hopefully will work - if not its bk to c cons on 15th dec xxx


----------



## dianne1985

Hi 
I've just ordered some pre-seed to try with this round of clomid - anyone had any luck with it or can tell me what to expect? i got the pack of 6 already in applicators ready to use xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi Dianne - sorry about your BFN   We tried PreSeed as I had zero fertile CM with Clomid, so I'm sure it helped DH's swimmers get to where they needed to be, but sadly Clomid also caused my lining to thin, so that didn't help the cause  

I bought a multi-pack with 6 x pre-filled applicators as well as a tube.  I found the pre-filled ones had a bit too much in them, but that can vary woman to woman.

The only thing I didn't realise until after the first use when I had a closer look at the instructions, is that you shouldn't 'apply' it more than 15 mins before intercourse.

Best of luck for cycle #3


----------



## dianne1985

Thank you, 
i really hope it helps do the trick! 
Just wanna feel as though im doing everything i possibly can!


----------



## Sue74

Hi Dianne

sorry to hear its a   this month, hope the pre seed helps, everything is worth a try  .  Keep   for 3rd time lucky hun, good luck for this cycle


----------



## dianne1985

Thanks Sue xxx


----------



## Le-anne

Hey ladies 

I haven't been on here in some weeks the reason being as I kind of touched on the last time I posted I had become so obsessed by ttc it was taking over my life       Therefore I felt it was better to take some time out and try and occupy my time with other things. And would you believe it......this is the month I get my       I can't believe it in fact it still hasn't really sunk in yet!!!!!! We are so happy but a little shocked as we were so used to seeing those horrible BFN. Anyway I felt I had to share it with you just to show those of you still waiting for your BFP it can happen 

Hope you are all well I am going to take a look back on what I have missed now! xxxx


----------



## Le-anne

Wow I see we have had a bit of a run on   how fab!!! Congrats to Jenny, MissDayus2B & cherry2001_uk  wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy 

To those of you still waiting I know how hard it is and it sometimes feels like it will never happen but hang in there and stay strong. Sending lots of love and         for more BFP soon xxx


----------



## dianne1985

Congratulations Le-anne!!!


----------



## JW3

Le-anne - massive congratulations to you and your DP


----------



## kdb

Congratulations Le-anne!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sue74

le-anne    thats wonderful news. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xxxx


----------



## trixxi

Hi how is everyone??

congrats on your bfp leanne, missdayus and cherry    fab news!! wishing you all  healthy happy pregnancies!!  

Oh how exciting!!! a BFP avalanche!!


----------



## Le-anne

Thanks so much for everybody's congrats 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## stavie

Congrats Le-anne!! Brilliant news, so lovely to hear all of these


----------



## Missy_Repper

Hi everyone

Just went to have first scan whilst on 1st cycle of clomid and have 2 eggs 18mm and 25mm 

i am soooooo excited hope i can add myself to the   have the dredded   now 

Congratulations to all the


----------



## amberboo

Congratsulations, great to hear of clomid working so well on someone. 

I have my 3rd scan 2moro morning to see if the coctail of clomid and Menopur have worked so fingers crossed I'll be joining you on the 2ww.


xx


----------



## amberboo

Woo hoo it worked, I have 2 follicles large enough on my left overy, right overy has a few follicles but all too small. I ahve been prescribed pregnyl to trigger the egg release so I should ovulate saturday night. I guess my 2ww starts from then but cons said test if no AF 3 weeks from today so I am on a 3ww from today.

Very excited but also nervous.


----------



## dianne1985

Congratulations Amberboo, hopefully it will be your month this month sending u


----------



## serenfach

Awesome to see some lovely BFP's in here.. well done, girls!     


GOOD LUCK to all you other Clomid Crazies!!!!


----------



## Le-anne

Hey girls how is everyone getting on?

We are a little scared at the mo as I started bleeding yesterday   I know it can be common in early pregnancy so trying to stay positive.... We have a scan booked in for tomorrow at the early pregnancy unit, everyone think positive thoughts for us


----------



## JW3

Le-anne        good luck for the scan tomorrow really hope it is the best news for you


----------



## dianne1985

Good luck Le-anne - thinking of you!


----------



## cherry2001_uk

hi ive got everythin crossed for you i had the same i had 2 early scans but everythins ok so far . It really common to have bleeding some people have it all the way through i know its hard but stay positive xx


----------



## amberboo

for your Le-anne


----------



## Le-anne

Hey girls,

Well sadly what we expected to happen happened and we lost the baby. We are both so numb at the moment and just trying everything we can to occupy our minds with something else. Thanks for all your kind words of support it really helped during a tough couple of days.

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## JW3

Le-anne - so sorry to hear what has happened


----------



## dianne1985

Really sorry Le-anne


----------



## kdb

Oh Le-anne   Big  for you and your DH xoxo


----------



## trixxi

Le-anne ... so sorry


----------



## cherry2001_uk

Le-anne I'm so sorry for your news hope your ok my thoughts are with you at this very sad time.take care,

Claire

Xx


----------



## Clare R

Le-anne, 

I'm so sorry to hear what happened. Really hoped it would work out for you. I went through a similar situation in Feb this year so know exactly how you're feeling. If you want to talk feel free to PM me. 

Hope you and DH are ok and make sure you keep supporting each other through this tough time

Clare xx


----------



## amberboo

le-anne


----------



## Vonnie80

Sorry to hear you sad news le-anne - take care


----------



## dianne1985

Hiya everyone, 
Im currently on cd 11 on 3rd cycle of clomid and have been getting + opks previously on either cd14/cd15, this time i have purchased 6 tubes of preseed, any ideas which cycle days would be best to use them? I was thinking cd13,14,15,16,17, and cd18. Do u think this is ok or shud i use them earlier or later I really wanna try all i can as this is last chance b4 i need to go bk and see specialist, i got my app on 15th dec if not pregnant by then.
Any help or advice will be grately appreciated!!!
Dianne xxx


----------



## HendryHope

Hi

I haven't posted on this board before. I've been over on the OI/Stimulated cycles board in error, as I am only on Clomid, with no injections. So Hi to everyone on here, had a read back a few pages, sorry to hear your bad news Leanne. My heart goes out to you.  

Just at then end of my first cycle of Clomid, and did two tests at the weekend, which were both BFN!!  My periods have always been very irregular, my cycles can be anywhere from between 29 - 45 days. What have been other people's experience of Clomid regulating an irregular cycle? Cos I thought it probably would regulate it, but I'm on day 33 now, and still no sign of AF. My clinic said it looked as though I ovulated day 11 or 12 from my blood test. Surely AF should have come by now if I ov'd then? Grateful for any advice, cos I feel as though my body is being very cruel to me and playing tricks now. Wish AF would hurry up and show her face so I can start next cycle. Beginning to doubt the HPT's I did at weekend, which I really don't want to do, cos as soon as I start to think maybe they were false negatives, AF will show up and kick me in the teeth.


----------



## Le-anne

Thanks so much to you all for your words of comfort and support it means alot 

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## cherry2001_uk

Hey I had really irregular periods I only had 2-3 a year if that. I found clomid regulated me straight away but obviously it can differ. The best thing to do is mabe wait a few more days then try a preg test again as it may of been u tested too early. Fingers crossed 4 u xx


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls 

I havent been on for a while as thought i needed to take some time out.  After our 3rd round of clomid without sucesss i really didnt know what i was going to do, I was convinced that the cons would not give me another 3 months cycle of clomid.

Well i decided that asking wasnt going to do any harm so i called the cons secretary and asked if my professor would give me another 3 months of Clomid and also that i had also  heard about Metaformin, a drug that is sometimes perscribed to help loose weight. To my suprise the lovely professor posted me  a perscription  for the the clomid and Metaformin for 3 months        well it certainly does make a change for something to go right.

My dilemma now is that i wasnt going to start Clomid until the new year, firstly giving my body a bit of a break and secondly it would  give me time to  lose a bit of weight. 
Now that i have my perscription do i ...
a) Still take the month  off and try to lose some weight? before starting Metaformin and then Clomid  ? OR
b) Take the month off of Clomid, but start Metaformin  now and carry on dieting ?

Q) When i do start the Clomid do i take the Metaformin along side or would you use the Metaformin to use the weight before starting Clomid?

It is a total suprise about the Metaformin as i had only heard about it on here and have had no prior knowledge of what it is used for, i saw a post saying that it can be used to help lose weight, and now i have it i dont know what to do with it    the box says take 3 tablets 3 times a day. As i have 3 months supply i am as you can see not sure when the best time to start to using it  woudl be    i Personally i think that it would be best to lose the weight first ?

I hope that someone of you will be able to understand what i am trying to say   your feedback is more than welcome

Thanks 

Andrea


----------



## amberboo

I took metformin a couple of years ago, One piece of advice I would give is start taking 1 a day for 1 week, then 2 a day for the next week and then move up to 3 a day. They give you the runs and I found it much easier to ween myself on. 

Good luck,

xx


----------



## lesleyr

hey andrea, well ive got gps next month 2 talk 2 gp n c bout gettin metformin as i ave pcos n i know that it helps with people who ave it espec when taken with clomid. The impression ive got is that u keep takin metformin all the time regardless of when ur takin clomid or even if ur not on it. Its up 2 u tho, it can aid weight loss but i wouldnt pin my hopes on it if u know what i mean. Ive put off my clomid til after new yr aswell, ok well after xmas. Actually im gona start takin provera 2 bring on af just after xmas/new yr so will prob b middle/end of jan b4 i start clomid. But as soon as i get my prescription from gp 4 metformin im goin 2 start takin it. Some people ave also been known 2 fall pregnant on metformin alone. When it comes down 2 it its ur decision only u can decide but bar in mind clomid is still in ur system for bout a month after u stop takin it. all the best x


----------



## serenfach

*Le-anne*.. my thoughts are with you, sweetheart 

Forgive me for being blunt as you may not want to hear this right now [feel free to tell me to bog off!] but many women fall pg again right after after m/c. I can barely imagine how difficult it might be to 'jump back on the wagon' right away, but it's worked for many women - our lovely Misty, who was once a Clomid crazy, fell pg right after hers 

Just a thought, but perhaps that's the best way to occupy your minds, is by not letting this stop you, but rather driving you on to get there again  It's happened once, bute.. it's a huge positive to get you going again Xx

Take care of each other Xx


----------



## HendryHope

Well, after all my worrying, AF has turned up today. At work so feeling very sorry for myself! Trying to console myself with the fact that at least I can start the next cycle now, but that's little comfort at the moment.


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

 to Hendryhope, i know how you feel, stay positive and get that PMA going for this month   

Well i have decided to start the metformin on Monday along with my new healthy regime, just   that i can stick and really do it     

I picked up my meds from the chemist day before yesterday and the good news was that they cocked it up, they only gave me 3 boxes of 28 tablets (3 months supply) but as i take 3 tablets per day i was 6 boxes short, anyway DH went down today and asked for the rest and by mistake they gave me another 2 months of Clomid as well      so i now have 5 months supply in total       i know its cheeky but DH just got them and done a runner just incase they noticed there mistake    

I just hope n   that the extra 2 months will help

love n   to everyone 

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## lesleyr

lol good on u andrea hun, 2 months extra is a plus 4 u. xx

Im sure u will do fine with ur healthy eatin etc etc just dont deprive urself of stuff u like or u will struggle just try find healthy alternatives if u know what i mean. But even just half an hr 2 an hr of light exercise everyday can make a difference hun. Fingers crossed for u hun xx


----------



## dianne1985

Nice one Andrea! Hoping everything turns out well for u!
I got my +opk today so im   that the preseed helps to get that   this month!!!
Will have to have plenty of   haha! 
Good Luck to everyone else  

Dianne xxx


----------



## wanting baby

Hey girls

You go for it Dianne, that reminds me i need to get some more preseed   god, our DH dont knwo what they have coming to them this month   i ma on day 6 so need to get in gear.

My healthy eating plan starts tomorrow, i ma so bad at eating i coudl live off crisps, chips n chocolate so got a high mountain to climb. I must keep my goal in sight though.

I am goingn to hollands to get my supplements tomorrow as well so that should help, any ideads on what i shoul dbe getting seeing as though my eating it pretty crap .. i need healthy strong eggs and thick lucious lining  

Hoping you are all well 

Bring on those BFP this month 

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## HendryHope

Wantingbaby - thanks for the hugs. Feeling much better after the weekend, much more positive mental attitude! Started new cycle on Saturday, so here we go again! Been having massive chats with DH too, cos last month was terrible for mood swings and I was feeling really down and alone the last couple of weeks of cycle. Need to find another way to deal with it, so I don't take it all out on him. Doesn't help that I keep things to myself, mainly cos I don't want to freak him out and put him under too much pressure, but then I can't exactly complain when he isn't psychic about how I'm feeling. So going to be much more open this month, and just let it all out and share everything. After all, this is our journey for a baby, not just mine, and it's not fair that I cut him out. Feeling very positive at moment and raring to start new cycle. 

Good luck to everyone, sending my PMA vibes your way!!!


----------



## boola

Hi all 

I've haven't posted on this thread for a while so thought I drop in. 

Congrats to all those with  

I'm waiting for AF tomorow then I can start my first 100mg clomid cycle.  The first 2 50mg clomids cycles worked so I'm feeling positive   Just a little worried that I'm hoping a bit too much  

But then if it does work, I'm scared it will go wrong again, jsut got to   it all works out. 

 to all
Lou x


----------



## amberboo

Just a quick update on me girls.

After the clomid 100mg days 2-6 didnlt work I had  50mg for 5 days CD 13-17, scan still showed didnlt work so had Menopur 75 for 6 days (every other day) scan finally showed a folly of 19 and a folly of 11 on CD25, had trigger shot next and went for it like rabbits, Test day today and unfortunately a BFN for me. 

Just waiting for AF to show up now so can start again, gonne try the same drugs again and think of having IUI iof can find the cash.

Good luck all you clomid girlies, I really hope it works for you

xxxxx


----------



## ali80

Hi everyone. Hope you are all well.
Haven't posted for a while, I thought I should try to take my mind off baby making and try to spend more time thinking of others things. It has ruled my life for the last two years. Taking my mind off it didn't work and I've just finished taking my 6th and final course of clomid, so this month it's all or nothing. I feel like I have given up on the vile drug now anyway, so I don't know wether I want to give it our all this last chance, or just to not bother! 5 other cycles did nothing, so I'm not holding my breath. 
So the end of my clomid journey is near and by mid December if there is no +ve it's over! Not sure where we go from there really, have an appt in Jan with cons, and there was a mention of ovarian drilling, but we'll just have to wait and see. Wishing everyone on clomid all the luck in the world in achieving their dreams. Ali x


----------



## HendryHope

Ali - My heart goes out to you, I know exactly how you feel. I'm sending you loads of   for this cycle. Having read back your posts, it seems as though I've had the same symptoms as you on clomid. I've been really teary too, and I know it's been because of the clomid, but it's still a horrible way to feel. I'm only on my second cycle of clomid, and I'm doing better this time, but I know the pit of despair is just waiting for me during my 2ww. I imagine that after 5 cycles of this you must be pretty fed up, but try to summon all of your positivity for this one last cycle. I really hope you get your BFP this month  

Good luck to everyone else for this cycle, hope we get some BFPs!!!!


----------



## squidgely

Hi everyone,

I am on my first cycle of 50mg clomid. I take it on days 2 - 6 and am now on cycle day 16. I was having no se until last night. Then bad stomach cramps like af pain and hot flushes. I am also thinking this could possibley be ovulation as I had a scan on day 13 and the follie was 18mm. Poor dh hasn't known what has hit him this week. Lots of .

Mrs signs hope you are feeling better soon. I wasn't expecting se on days when not taking the clomid as my consultant told me you only get the se on the days you are taking it. Reading on here though this is quite common and the se can happen at any time of the cycle.

Lots of babydust to everyone

Squidgley



Me 38
dh 37
2003 dd naturally after 2 years ttc
July 08 ectopic right tube removed
2009 bloods all normal
dh sperm all normal
HSC (Xray) all normal
Nov 09 1st cycle clomid


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya Squidgely

Just noticed that you have your signature bit in your posts. To put it in your signature box (which will then come up automatically on all your posts) you need to go to profile at the top of the page in the grey bar, modify fprum profile on the left hand side, then copy/paste your info into the signature box


----------



## squidgely

Thankyou.  I thought there must be an easier way of doing it.  

Squidgley


----------



## trixxi

Hey squidgely..... how you found your first clomid cycle, so far??


----------



## squidgely

Hi Trixxi

No se at all until last night (cycle day 16)  hot flushes and stomach cramps which are coming and going today.  Not too bad though.  At least I know it is working as I had  scan on day 13 and there was one follie 18mm.  Dh hasn't known what has hit him this week.  Lots of  .  he he.  Feeling a bit fed up today but think that is because the cramps are just making me feel  rather rough in general.  How has it been for you?  

Lots of baby dust and   to everyone.

Squidgley


----------



## trixxi

Hey S..

I have only done 3 cycles of clomid, found they affected my mood alot , also hot flushes and didnt sleep well althoughn still not .

I took a break from clomid after 3rd cycle and havnt started them again.  DH away alot with work, so timing hasnt been great to restart, will complete my next 3 after xmas. 

I have read lots of different experiances and people have said after 3round on clomid a break is recommended, it sure has saved my sanity!!

Other than that nothing happening with me, just getting really excited about xmas! 

Sending you loads of    ... for this cycle  

T


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi clomid girls

Hope you all well,   to all those who may remember me SJ,DK ,FO & Jenny (Congratulations?). Just thought I would pop in with my story to give you all some hope.
I was ttc for 3 years but not using regular contraception for 9 years then started tracking my cycles and was not ovulating. u/s,Hysteroscopy and Lap showed polycystic ovaries even though I did not have any of the common symptoms. DP had very low sperm in all 3 catagories! was told IVF as even if ov any healthy sperm not likely to get there but tried clomid while waiting. 50mg first 2 cycles no ovulation and told to stop but took 100mg next cycle and concieved even though prog blood test was low on day 21! Also ovulation sticks appeared to work for me but often do not for people with pcos!  

Rico is here now a healthy 17lb 17 week old boy! Fingers crossed for u all going through a hard time xxxxx

Does any one hear for TopKat?
Dilly


----------



## JW3

Dilly - great to hear from you and congratulations, what a great name.

You can find all our clomid 08/09 friends on the thread below. FO just got a BFP and TK is doing really well. I have my 12 week scan on the 9th Dec.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208037.525


----------



## dianne1985

Hi all,
Af is due tomorrow but ive been feeling sick since wed - wasnt too bad yesterday but cant stop being sick today. Done a test n was negative, do u think there is a chance i cud b preg or is it more likely to be a bug? I've also been really tired and emotional especially today! is it possible to have morning sickness b4 a positive test? 

Dianne xxx


----------



## lesleyr

dianne sorry 2 hear uve not been 2 hot hun. It could b either hun as u know urself this is a wait n c game unfortunatly plus theres loads goin bout 2. Id wait another few days n if af still doesnt rear end then test again. Im hopin she doesnt appear n u get a huge BFP hun. Fingers crossed 4 u xxxx

Dilly congrats on ur bundle of joy x


----------



## dianne1985

Hiya Everyone,
I got my              I'm so excited gonna phone docs tomorrow to arrange an appointment 

Thank u for all your help and support xxx

 to everyone!!!

Dianne xxx


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Dianne

          

HUGE, CONGRATULATIONS  to you, wow certainly 3rd time lucky, i   each day that this will be me soon x i wish you a very healthy and happy pregnancy  x x

Love 

Andrea


----------



## wanting baby

Hey everyone 

I need some advice, i didnt want to spoil Diannes joy so thought i would post seperatley. I have 5 months supply of Clomid which i will be starting in the new year.  i have already taken 3 months of 50mg tablets and was wondering if i should up the dosage to 100mg i feel that this is never going to happen for me, as you can see by my signature have  already had 3 rounds of ivf so feel i have nothing to lose. I am not sure if you still take the 100mg tablets on days 2 - 6. Wondered if anyone could  help me x

I am thinking that my diet is crap and perhaps that is what is preventing me from getting pregnant, i hate milk and most things that are good for you x i feel that i need good strong eggs and perhaps with the weight off as well it may help. Once again does anyone have any advice for me - diet, supplements ect, desperate need of  help !!!

Thank you 

Andrea
x x x


----------



## lesleyr

1st firstly dianne congrats hun thats fantastic hun im sooo happy 4 u hun. God clomid seems 2 being avin alot of bfp's recently. Gives me such a boost knowin im startin it it jan. So happy 4 u xxx

Andrea - Speak 2 ur cons n c what he/she says but i wouldnt c any problems in ur dosage being upped. Most people from what ive read ive it upped after a 3/4 mnths. Anything is worth a shot. Unfortunatly diet is grr but a great diet can do wonders 4 our bodies n can ave a huge impact. Im not sayin it would work or nehing but just sayin that diet can aid certain things. But lose the weight 4 urself n eatin healthy would b good 4 u 2. Even smoothies makes sure u get ur 5 a day plus ur vitamins. Personally i take folic acid, vit c tabs n starflower oil but i take a high dose of folic acid 4 health reasons n coause i dont always get my enough iron. I good multi vitamin is what u need tho. N atleast 30mins of exercise a day makes all the difference hun. Even just goin an hrs walk everyday but add ankle n wrists weights. Swimmin is good 2. Go with a friend that way uve got some1 2 keep u motivated n vice versa n set EASY 2 REACH TARGETS wae ur weight b realistic. hope this helpsx


----------



## amberboo

Dianne YAY YAY YAY, so chuffed for you. keep us updated on how it goes, ya never know feeling sick so early on could mean more than one.


Wanting Baby, did you have tracking scans on the 50mg rounds and did you do prog tests on day 21? if so did you ovulate? how was your lining. You really need the answers to those questions before making a decision and the decision really needs to be made with a cons. Are you NHS? If so I guess you are probably not getting lots of tracking scans, if not can you ask for lots of monitoring or maybe have private scans to see how you are going. 

My reason for a million and one questions is Clomid can cause over stimulation and can also reduce your lining, the last thing you want to do is in effect self medicate to your detriment. I am also overweight I have been eating no white bread, pasta etc so it has all been wholemeal. I drink skimmed milk decaff lattes to get the milk in me as I also hate milk, yoghurt, I buy a couple of large tubs of organic no fat blueberry yoghurts a week and snack on that, bran flakes or poached egg on one slice thin brown toast for breaky, cold salmon or chicken salad for lunch and some kind of low fat meat or fish with a few boiled new pots (or small jacket pot/rice/pasta) and salad or veg for dinner. The weight is coming off but very slowly, I dont think the clomid and menopur I am on help at all with the weight as I feel very bloated most of the time so it is very frustrating but needs must and all that. I also take Pregnacare conception and drink 2 litres of water every day if it kills me. during the 2ww I also eat a handfull of brazils each day and have a glass of pineapple juice each day for the selenium kick. I also do not drink at all except on the day I get a BFN where I drown my sorrows in large quantities of Jack daniels . Oh also no caffiene.

I have a tracking scan tonight and I am on 100mg clomid and Menopur injections (100mg clomid did not make me ovulate alone) fingers crossed I have a few juicy follicles waiting to pop out a couple of eggs.

Good luck 
xx


----------



## Sue74

Well done dianne thats fantastic news.  wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy

Love suexxx


----------



## JW3

Dianne - massive congratulations, great news re your bfp

When I had clomid I had full tracking scans on the NHS, its so disappointing that not everyone gets the same service.

Here are my healthy eating tips,

Sugar free jelly - you can eat as much of this as you like & put fruit in it if you want - I like mandarins in orange jelly
Nuts & seeds - have a desert spoon with every meal - this tells your body it is getting good fats regularly and will stop storing fat
Fruit juice - I limit this to one small glass per day

I like the F2 fibre diet.  I've also started being really lazy and getting the Innocent veg pot meals every so often, they are yummy and have 3 of your 5 a day veg in them.

Hope there are some more BFPs on this thread soon,

Jenny
xx


----------



## dianne1985

Thank you everyone!
I've got docs appointment tomorrow to confirm everything so ill let u know how it goes xxx


----------



## GJT

Dianne - big congrats   Best of luck with your appointment tomorrow.

Just started my first lot of clomid, so gives me lots of hope    

Regarding healthy diet - I try to keep to my five a day. Poached eggs for breakie or porridge. My friend hates milk and has her porridge with water!! She just adds a half a teaspoon of honey for flavour. I also make veggie soup and add lots of lentils for protein. But I do have the odd treat! 

Supplements for me are folic acid, calcium, vit C & D and cod liver oil. (when I remember! I'm a disaster ) But it's best to get as much nutrients as you can from food..  

Day 12 at the mo, after my first cycle of clomid. Feel like I am ovulating, lots of pain on and off in my right side and really bloated. Anyone else feeling this!! Fingers crossed it works for us all..  

G xx


----------



## amberboo

Good luck for the docs appt, hope it all goes well.

Had my tracking scan this eveing, seems am responding even slower than last month, so far had 100mg clomid days 2-6 and menopur 75 every other day since day 3, scan today shows 2 follies in right overy at 11mm each and one in my left at 8.5mm, fortunately lining is OK at 8.9. Really annoyed with my body tonight, I (yet  ) I now have to take menopur again 2night and everyday until another scan thurs eve where hopefully they will have grown.

off to find my PMA
xxxx


----------



## trixxi

Dianne........ congrats on your BFP........
     
hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Shellebell

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218687.0

new home this way


----------

